# Tales of the Grey Coast (IC)



## A Crazy Fool (Oct 16, 2007)

OOC: If everyone could pick a color for thier PCs, that would be great. If two of you want the same color, I suggest a fight to the death with sharpened spoons   .



It is a hot and humid summer morning in Greyport. The sun is bright, and the fog of the previous rainy night has been largely burnt off by now. Despite this, the smooth cobbles are still slippery and dark from the rain. On the glossy black marble face of a distant tower, a large illusory clock says that the time is exactly 9:36. The bright orange glow is as good as any of the lighthouses closer to the bay for navigation. 

The business of the day has just begun in earnest in the city's market district, and shoppers are beginning to trickle in to purchase whatever they need-mostly food. On almost every corner, there are wizards hawking their magical wares to passers-by (most of whom politely decline in favor of buying their magical trinkets from more reputable sources). Thankfully, the market isn't deafeningly loud quite yet, but you would still have to speak loudly to be heard over the murmur by someone close-by. 

Every few corners, a pair of city guards sit resting in the heat. Most do not envy them. Heavy chain is uncomfortable in heat like this. Even in 'winter,' wearing metal armor is not an enjoyable experience. Some drink from canteens or nibble on dried fruit. Despite appearances to the contrary, Esdah Alsum's troops are, for the most part, highly disciplined and organized. They always have a sharp eye for any possible trouble-especially in the market. Many ships take detours of almost one-hundred miles to offload their cargoes in Greyport because the market and wharf districts are so safe. These soldiers have a difficult reputation to uphold, and if they fail to do so, the loss of revenue from tariffs will eat into their excellent wages. 


Felix, Hedowin, and Caramip: 

All three of you are in a must old bookstore. It has no name or sign at the door. Anonymity, however has not been a setback the owner, Jarru, a prune-like old wizard, who, according to some is well into his nineties and still sharp and healthy as ever. As the three of you are browsing the somewhat disorganized shelves (Jarru blames disrespectful customers who don't put things back where they belong) for books of interest, you eventually find yourselves in the same isle. Most of the books here are devoted to history, but there are always strays (Jarru takes a liking to people who bring him the misplaced tomes-he isn't as strong as he used to be). Hedowin and Felix immediately recognize each other.


Jenna:

You are wandering the market ward, still not quite sure to do with your newfound freedom. You find yourself in a small square with only a few stalls-mostly people selling produce and some more permanent  
Buildings arranged around the edge of the square. One looks to be a book shop, there is also a combined tailor's and cobbler's shop, and small-looking imports business, and two or three offices for larger businesses located elsewhere in the city. 


Roxanne:

You have just arrived in Greyport from the countryside, and are wandering aimlessly throughout the city. You haven’t asked for a guide yet. In your wanderings you have turned up in a small square (OOC: see the description above)


Herb:
You are standing outside the offices of the Grey coast shipping company, a small, but successful business. You are waiting for a friend and contact of yours, Issek, a kobold in responsible for the accounting of the cargoes of three of the company's ships. You were hoping to speak with him about taking on some 'extra cargo' on the next ship out. Issek popped out a moment ago with a pen in his hands and blue ink on his sleeves to tell you he was a bit busy at the moment and would see you in about ten minutes when he has cleared this mess up.


----------



## PhoenixAsh (Oct 16, 2007)

*Jenna, Human Hexblade*

OOC: I'll take salmon, hope I don't have to ruin a perfectly good spoon to claim it!   

The heat doesn't bother Jenna. The city guards do.

It's an unpleasant realization that she can't meet their gaze, and that her pace quickens as she passes them. The heat is nothing. Her armor is lighter than theirs. She's worked harder in worse heat, even as a little girl. It’s been her constant companion for the past five years, locked away from society.

She wants to draw up her hood, but she realizes the odd behavior would only draw more attention in this heat. She wants to run. She doesn't want any of them to stop her, question her, or worse.

_"Why would they?"_ she reasons mentally. _"I've served my time! I'm free now. Get a hold of yourself, idiot! What was that!?"_

There's a crash. She flings herself against a wall, looking around wildly. One of the produce vendors has dropped a crate, spilling its contents. She breathes deeply, pretends that she is taking a break in the shade - getting out of the oppressive heat. She watches the vendor recover his wares. She shudders. It’s probably her fault, she's losing control. Bad things happen to people when she loses control.

She batters back the demons of fear and wild imagination with the cudgel of reason and discipline. She straightens, correcting her posture to something a drill sergeant would find no fault with. Her expression blanks, then turns to an easy smile as she emerges from the shade with a confident stride.

A casual glance at his wares show its quality, growing up on a farm gave her an eye for such things. Fresh fruit is a luxury not often afforded to prisoners. She picks out three of the choices samples from his selection.

"Where were these grown?" She turns a plum delicately between her fingers. "Good hands tended these. Very fine, how much are you charging?"


----------



## s@squ@tch (Oct 16, 2007)

*Hedowin, Human Wizard*

Hedowin set out this morning with a single purpose in mind -- he was looking for the journal of an old sorcerer.  He had seen several references in other texts he had been studying about a long dead sorcerer, named Crioset, with a mention made in one about a journal that he had penned.  

Hedowin's desire to learn more about sorcery had put him on the hunt for this old book and he always starts a search for ancient texts at Jarru's bookstore down near the market.

He set out from Flavik's house in a haze, his mind focused primarily on the hopes of locating this text, so much so that he had forgotten to change out of his sleeping tunic.  He had somehow remembered to put on his breeches, but left his nightshirt on, not that he realized that fact yet.

After about an hour of puttering through the various aisles of Jarru's, he was reading off the names of the tomes by the binding while walking down an aisle, when he bumped into something, which snapped him back to reality.

He immediately thought that it felt more like and arm than a bookcart, so he turned to see who was in the aisle with him, and quickly noticed Felix looking at him with a cocked eyebrow.

"Well, hi there Felix -- didn't see you there." Hedowin manages to get out before his voice trails off,"What the....."

Looking past Felix's shoulders, all Hedowin can see is a moving pile of hair.

He bends over slightly at the waist and attempts to see around Felix, trying to see if the hair creature goes completely to the floor.

Seeing that the creature has two legs sticking out from underneath of it, it takes him a moment to recognize it, now a her, as a gnome with some kind of aversion to haircutting.

Seeing that she is currently perusing a book of some sort, he stands up straight again and slightly nudges Felix and quietly says,"Tell me I'm not seeing some sort of illusionary magicks -- look behind you."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 16, 2007)

*Caramip Raulnor, female gnome wu jen 3 with raven familiar Quork*

Caramip was smiling as she perused the shelves of books, keeping up a steady soft conversation with Quork as she went.  So few bookstores held the kind of variety that Jarru carried, and finding what odd little treasures he might have acquired was proving to be quite entertaining.  Quork, her raven familiar, was happily seated at the apex of her hair tower, for the sole purpose of alerting her to interesting things on higher shelves.  Looking upward, or downward, or too far sideways was rather dangerous when one's hair was piled up as tall as oneself.

Quork gave a small squawk when he found something interesting.

"Found something!  _Journal of Yes_, looks pretty old, symbol of gold mountains on it, a few gnomish letters too," he proclaims.  Caramip glances up a bit as Quork points it out, and she mutters a small incantation to bring the book down to her.

"Hmm...  Well, what do you know?  I have no idea what this is..." she says with delight, flipping through the book eagerly.  It looked to be a travel journal perhaps, or a series of diary entries over a period of many years.  And in the far south of the Empire too, quite interesting.  Travel journals were such treasure troves of information, provided one had the patience to sift through them.

She started to squint at the pages more carefully when she heard a voice behind her.  Turning slightly, she spied two human men, nearly identical in their slender height, pale skin,  and scholarly squint.  

_Newcomers around here?  Or newer than I?  Or old hands?  That's soon to be found out._

"Greetings and salutations!" she said with a broad smile.  Some found her odd appearance slightly disconcerting, and a broad smile was always the best way to start out a conversation.  Unless people considered a broad smile a threat, in which case, things could get messy.  "I am called Caramip, and that unruly beast atop my head is Quork.  What brings you here?  Are you searching for anything in particular?  I just found a rather interesting book...  Jarru has the most fascinating things sometimes, don't you agree?"


----------



## kinem (Oct 16, 2007)

That clown Herb thinks.  Issek is usually more reliable than this.

Time to kill.  He decides to stroll around the market, keeping an eye out for anything new or unusual, and just going where his feet take him.

He spots an inattentive fat man, obviously preoccupied with some business, and well dressed.  While he's tempted to try picking the guy's pocket just for practice, he doesn't dare try it in the open marketplace.

He considers chatting up a 'street wizard', if he sees an interesting one.  Charlatans, no doubt, but they may know a thing or two about magic.  Or about being a charlatan, which I could put to use right away.  Still, he knows he needs a more reliable source of such information.


----------



## A Crazy Fool (Oct 17, 2007)

(OOC: I'll leave a few more posts for RP'ing before the action starts. I've not seen a post from Phoenix8008 yet.)

Herb: 

All the street wizards are interesting-looking. That's how they get their business. Do you want to talk to the phoniest looking ones or the most skilful looking ones?


Jenna:

The merchant looks cautiously at you scar for a moment before responding. "It's one bead(DM: essentialy a silver cylinder hollowed-out to make room for a string. It's equivilant to one SP) for a pound of those," he says, hiding his nervousness well. The price he is asking is a bit high, but not altogether unreasonable.


----------



## Nazhkandrias (Oct 17, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]Is indigo OK? I know that somebody else has already done purple, but it's a scholarly/magical color (and it's the color of his robes, which is easy for me to remember). Just to be safe... *sharpens spoon*[/sblock]
Felix had been in Jarru's for well over an hour now, with minimal luck. He was searching for tomes containing variations on the various summoning procedures, in order to compare them to his own. With a little luck, he might have been able to dig up a useful tip or two that would save him a good bit of time or effort. Alas, luck was not with him.

Still leafing through book after book in Jarru's bookstore, Felix clucks his tongue at the inaccuracies he locates in one of the tomes. He sighs as he flips one of them shut, then begins to softly talk to himself. "A proper circle? He must be joking. Placing the focus directly in the center would only increase the odds of the spell accidentall---" He is cut off from his train of thought as somebody bumps into him. Raising his eyebrow as he looks to the bumbling scholar who had undoubtedly been responsible, Felix spots a man still in his nightclothes. After a moment's thought, Felix recognizes the figure as Hedowin, and his irritation subsides somewhat.

Felix, giving a faint smile and a quick nod, addresses the Wizard. "Hedowin. Well met, it has certainly seems like quite a while since..." Felix trails off, perplexed as Hedowin begins to look behind him. "What are you..." Hedowin nudges him, and quietly says, "Tell me I'm not seeing some sort of illusionary magicks -- look behind you." Felix slowly turns, looking at whatever it was that had drawn Hedowin's attention out of the corners of his eyes. Thinking that he is face to face with a moving pile of hair, Felix briefly notes that there must have been some sort of magical misfire at the local barbershop. He then looks downward, and sees that all of this hair is attached to a Gnome with a raven on her shoulder. "Hedowin, you know that the only way to test that is to throw something at it. A bad idea, considering the circumstances, and the bird."

The pile of hair with the Gnome attached to it seems to notice them, and speaks. "Greetings and salutations! I am called Caramip, and that unruly beast atop my head is Quork. What brings you here? Are you searching for anything in particular? I just found a rather interesting book... Jarru has the most fascinating things sometimes, don't you agree?" Felix gives a slow nod, just getting over the shock of the hair. "Yes, charmed, I'm sure. As for the content of this shop, acknowledged, there is the occasional useful gem. Still..." Felix brandishes the book briefly. "...There is the occasional blemish upon the fair features of the literary world." Felix reshelves the book distastefully. "Personally, I am searching for a work or two detailing the summoning arts. Perhaps you have come across such a find?" Already accustomed to the creature's hair, Felix suddenly remembers Hedowin's presence. "Ah, forgive me for not introducing you sooner! Caramip, this is my fellow scholar, Hedowin." Felix eyes Hedowin up and down, raising his eyebrow again, and discretely gestures towards his nightclothes, in the hopes that the absentminded Wizard will take a hint. Felix steps out of the way, affording the two a full view of each other. As he moves, he gets the annoying feeling that he wouldn't be getting much work done today.


----------



## A Crazy Fool (Oct 17, 2007)

OOC: I can tell the diference between the two purples. (You may put away your spoon.)


----------



## kinem (Oct 18, 2007)

A Crazy Fool said:
			
		

> Herb:
> All the street wizards are interesting-looking. That's how they get their business. Do you want to talk to the phoniest looking ones or the most skilful looking ones?




Herb will approach the most skillful-looking street wizard.

"Good morning" he observes.


----------



## PhoenixAsh (Oct 18, 2007)

A Crazy Fool said:
			
		

> Jenna:
> 
> The merchant looks cautiously at you scar for a moment before responding. "It's one bead(DM: essentialy a silver cylinder hollowed-out to make room for a string. It's equivilant to one SP) for a pound of those," he says, hiding his nervousness well. The price he is asking is a bit high, but not altogether unreasonable.




Jenna nods. It is a high price but the fruit is of high quality. She doesn't press the man for answers to her questions - he probably wants her to make her purchase and get away from his booth. She doesn't blame him. Wordlessly she hands him fruit until he measures out a pound, then produces a silver bead for payment.

She puts the majority of the fruit in her backpack, with a few plums placed inside her belt pouch for quick snacking. Nodding her thanks to the vendor, she elects to stroll about the market square. She pops a plum whole in her mouth, forcing her to chew somewhat exaggeratedly, but keeping any of its juice from escaping. She keeps her eyes on the street magicians, smiling politely at their displays, whatever she may think of the actual execution of their skills.

OOC:[sblock] -1 sp, +1 lb fruit noted   [/sblock]


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Oct 18, 2007)

*Roxanne, F Human Soulknife*

OOC: Sorry about my lateness, somehow I saw the post about the RG thread but missed the IC thread. Otherwise I would have been posting here from day one. P.S.- I'll take Teal for my color. No spoons here, I do battle with Sporks! 

Roxanne wanders aimlessly through the street and into the square full of vendors and shops. The morning sun is strong and the day promises to be a hot one. Luckily her chain shirt is light and her left arm is used to carrying the weight of her shield. going down to one knee suddenly, she tilts her head so that she can see behind her back the way she came. _Anybody following? Anybody moving quickly away, trying not to be seen?_ she asks herself.

Standing again, she walks forward just in time to hear a crash off to her left. Quickly scanning for a threat, she sees that it was just a vendor dropping a crate. Shaking her head at her own foolishness, she suddenly notices another who seemed to react strangley to the sudden noise. A human woman, not much older than herself? _I guess there is no crime in being nervous and high strung though, at least I hope there is not._ she thinks to herself.

_Oh, what am I doing here?!_ she wonders for probably the 30th time since getting up this morning. _Don't you remember?_ she answers herself in jest. _This place is just another step away from home and those who would ...who would...not understand._ she finishes without much conviction.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Oct 18, 2007)

*Hedowin*

Somewhat fascinated by the small gnome, he has trouble keeping from staring at her hair.He decides it may be bad form to throw a book at a gnome with a follicle problem, especially if she is real.    

"Well met, Caramip, as my friend here, Felix, mentioned, I am Hedowin."   He then spots the raven hopping in and out of her hair,"I see we share a fondness for ravens - delightful creatures -- the one over there on top of the bookcase is my Ebony."

"I did see a few tomes that mentioned summoning a few aisles over, near the picture of Jarru -- oh, but they might have been regarding elementals, I can't remember exactly."

"To be honest, I've been looking high and low for the journal of this fellow Crioset, but alas, my search has been fruitless to this point."

"I'm almost spent for the morning, I ran out of the house so quickly, I forgot to eat a proper breakfast, and now my belly is reminding me.  Anyone care to join me outside -- I heard the starfruit have just come into season -- I was going to pick up some, along with some bread and soup, and take lunch."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 18, 2007)

"Quork, Ebony, Ebony, Quork.  Now don't quarrel you two!" she says with a grin, waving off her familiar to go introduce itself to the other.  Jarru would probably howl about any shed feathers, but Jarru also rarely sweeps the floor.

At Ferrix's comment about the summoning arts, Caramip lights up.

"Really?  Fascinating subject!  I haven't come across any books of it per se, but I'm always looking for them.  I rather like the diversity of the various creatures; something for every situation!  I don't summon them myself you know, I work with the elements in their raw form, but I do so enjoy watching a master at work.  What's your favorite creature to summon?"

Almost in the same breath, Caramip turns to Hedowin as well.

"Well, I was just poking around in here, but I certainly wouldn't mind a break for a bit of refreshment.  Say, do you know you're wearing a nightshirt?"


----------



## PhoenixAsh (Oct 18, 2007)

The street wizards are an interesting spectacle, and the plum in her mouth is a pleasant distraction. Jenna scrapes it against her teeth, prying all of the rich pulpy fruit off the seed. The twin diversions take her mind off her nerves and she strolls aimlessly through the market square. Checking the seed over with her tongue, she’s satisfied she’s cleaned away all the fruit. Turning her head, she spits out the seed.

She nearly hits Roxanne’s foot with it. She looks up sharply, and immediately sees the woman’s armor and shield.

“Oh! I’m sorry officer, I didn’t see – ah, didn’t mean…” she squints a little, unconsciously leaning back. “You’re not part of the Guard, are you.”  She laughs nervously, “I’m sorry, I should be more careful. I didn’t hit you did I?”


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Oct 18, 2007)

Lost in thought, Roxanne continued walking around at random. Seeing the street wizards but not really watching, only paying enough attention to her surroundings to not bump into people as they walk by. Until her reverie is suddenly broken as someone spits something onto her boot! "What the...?" she starts before the other woman speaks.


			
				Jenna said:
			
		

> “Oh! I’m sorry officer, I didn’t see – ah, didn’t mean…”  she squints a little, unconsciously leaning back. “You’re not part of the Guard, are you.”  She laughs nervously, “I’m sorry, I should be more careful. I didn’t hit you did I?”



"You did actually. But no harm done, and no I'm not with the Guard. Just a traveler passing through Greyport. My name is Roxanne." she responds with a mild pleasantness. _This is the nervous woman I saw before..._


----------



## PhoenixAsh (Oct 18, 2007)

Phoenix8008 said:
			
		

> "You did actually. But no harm done, and no I'm not with the Guard. Just a traveler passing through Greyport. My name is Roxanne." she responds with a mild pleasantness.




"Jenna. Nice to meet you. Passing through, huh? Great place isn't it, what with the heat and people spitting seeds on your boots.." she smiles. "Here I'll make it up to you," she produces another plum from her belt pouch and holds it out to the woman. "Or at least give you the chance to extend the favor to someone else's shoes."

“Did you come in by ship? *Travelling*. That sounds great. I’ve been stuck here too long.” Her tone is wistful, as if travel were a fantastic luxury.


----------



## Nazhkandrias (Oct 19, 2007)

Felix looks at Caramip, casually removing his glasses to polish off a speck of dust that had settled onto one of the lenses. "Ah, a manipulator of the forces of nature. A respectable art, and a powerful one, at that. A wise choice, to utilize the hidden energy that permeates us and the world around us. Pity we take it for granted so often. Personally, I delve into more... otherworldly powers. There is significantly more risk, dealing with such beings as those that hail from the Outer Planes, but it is not without its rewards."

Felix places the glasses back onto his face, brushing off the spot on his robe that he had used for polishing as he does so. "I wouldn't describe the type of creatures that I most often deal with as a 'favorite'. If fact, they can be rather unsavory, at times." Felix pauses for a moment, a reflective look in his eyes as he fishes for words. "Perhaps instead of thinking in terms of 'favoritism', thinking in terms of 'effectiveness' would be more relevant to the situation." Felix gives a faint smile as he quickly scans the shelves a final time. "Few find the Lower Planes to be a pleasant place."

Felix glides to the door, saying nothing more of the matter. He squints in the sunlight, having been cooped up in the bookstore for a time, now. "I wouldn't mind a light meal. There is nothing else that I require of this establishment at the time, and I haven't had fresh starfruit in what seems like an eternity. Shall we retire for a brief luncheon?"


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Oct 19, 2007)

Jenna said:
			
		

> "Jenna. Nice to meet you. Passing through, huh? Great place isn't it, what with the heat and people spitting seeds on your boots.." she smiles. "Here I'll make it up to you," she produces another plum from her belt pouch and holds it out to the woman. "Or at least give you the chance to extend the favor to someone else's shoes."
> 
> “Did you come in by ship? *Travelling*. That sounds great. I’ve been stuck here too long.” Her tone is wistful, as if travel were a fantastic luxury.



"Travelling is fun, for a while. But when it's all you're doing and you have no home to return to it's not so much fun anymore Jenna." She says as she accepts the plum from her new acquaintance. "No ship. I've been walking for a long time so your seed is far from the worst thing I've had on these boots." Taking a bite out of the plum, the juice runs out over her lips and down her chin. "Mmmmmm..."


----------



## s@squ@tch (Oct 19, 2007)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Almost in the same breath, Caramip turns to Hedowin as well.
> 
> "Well, I was just poking around in here, but I certainly wouldn't mind a break for a bit of refreshment.  Say, do you know you're wearing a nightshirt?"




The wizard stops, looks down, and notices that he is wearing his normal trousers, but forgot to take off his nightshirt.  

"Egads, where was my mind this morning?" He says aloud,"Oh well, hopefully you don't mind my nuevo clothing style."

He begins to tuck his nightshirt into his breeches, thinking that people will think he is simply wearing in a tucked in tunic.

To Felix,"I still don't understand what good can come from summoning demons and devils and such.  They are always out to trick people, and they are terribly cunning.  But to each their own."

"Now that I am somewhat more socially correct in my appearance, let us begone from this place at this point, there are fresh starfruit and quince outside with our names on them."   He points to Ebony, who jumps off his perch on top of the bookcase, where he was conversing in basic terms with Quork, and alights upon Hedowin's shoulder.

He then leads the three outside to one of the fruit merchants who have the starfruit prominently displayed.

"Good sir, we are in the need of some of your wonderful starfruit and quince.  Please name your price."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 19, 2007)

Caramip purses her lips slightly at Felix's comments, and pauses to wait while Quork perches himself back atop her hair tower.

"Hmm... A rather dangerous route, don't you think?  Then again, you sound fair comfortable with the summoning of such slippery creatures.  They are often far more trouble than they're worth, unless you're seeking things of a particular bent.  Are you bending, Felix?" she asks a bit less brightly.

She continues the conversation as Hedowin fixes his clothes and walks them out of the shop and to the vicinity of fruit and pie.

Quork looks at the starfruit and gives a small caw of longing, though Caramip shakes her head enough to get his attention and sharply stabs her finger in a "no-no" gesture.  With a sigh, the raven settles back on his perch.


----------



## PhoenixAsh (Oct 19, 2007)

Phoenix8008 said:
			
		

> "Travelling is fun, for a while. But when it's all you're doing and you have no home to return to it's not so much fun anymore Jenna." She says as she accepts the plum from her new acquaintance. "No ship. I've been walking for a long time so your seed is far from the worst thing I've had on these boots." Taking a bite out of the plum, the juice runs out over her lips and down her chin. "Mmmmmm..."




Jenna's expression falters, "I dare say your right. You know, I should write home. I mean I absolutely *hate* writing, but I should. But it's been, gods, six years! What do you say after that long? And why bother when you’re... you’re never coming back. I don't even know if my folks are still alive, honestly."

She feels a dampness on her cheek and realizes its a tear. She rubs it away quickly, then runs a hand through her unruly auburn hair. "Sorry," she finishes. "I don't cry. Usually. It's just been that kind of morning. I'm making a fine impression I'm sure."

She notices the plum juice running down Roxanne's chin and laughs a little, more out of relief for something else to consider than the wreck of her life than anything else, "Just chew it whole Roxanne, it's too much a mess otherwise. At least now you understand why I spit out the seed, though it doesn't make up for me selecting your boot as a target.


----------



## Nazhkandrias (Oct 20, 2007)

Felix shakes his head at the disapproval of Caramip and Hedowin. "While they may be dangerous, they can still be controlled. If one of these creatures were to be forced or coerced into doing something favorable for those concerned, wouldn't that solve two equally potent problems? There is one less fiend wreaking havoc on the world, at least for the time being, and a purpose is achieved. True, the risks are indeed great..." Felix looks solemnly at Caramip. "...But I will take the burden upon myself to ensure that the beasts be controlled. It is a risk I am willing to, and able to, take. Cunning they may be, but they are not beyond my control."   Felix pauses momentarily. "As for what I seek, I seek only that order be brought to the world, and that no man or woman should have to live in fear of Fiendish armies under Diabolic masters." _There are better masters to be had_, he thinks to himself.

Felix follows Hedowin to the fruit stall, and looks at the wares. "A fine selection. I have some spare coin on me, and I insist upon treating the two of you." Felix raises an imaginary glass with a slight grin. "To companions, both old and new."


----------



## A Crazy Fool (Oct 21, 2007)

OOC: Sorry I was slow to post

Felix, Caramip, Hedowin:

The merchant looks up at the three of you. He seems alarmed to see people as bizare-looking as Hedowin and Caramip. "What is it you want to buy today?" he asks, his tone of voice seems to suggest that he thinks you'll ask him for something utterly ridiculous like boiled rocks. 


Jena, Roxanne:

You see several strange people approaching the fruit stand Jenna was at a moment earlier. One looks like a walking pile of hair. Because you are accustomed to looking at eye-level for humans, it takes you a moment to see it is a female gnome. You also see two scholarly-looking men, one is still wearing his nightshirt.


Herb:

"Hello, good sir, may I interest you in any of my wares. I have many magical things, potions, trinkets, what is it you're looking for."


----------



## kinem (Oct 22, 2007)

Herb replies to the 'wizard' "I am a merchant, and occasionally have had some small dealings with items reputed to be magical.  Yet I find such things difficult to appraise, though I am endeavoring to learn what I can of magic.  Might you have some device capable of measuring the magic of other items?"


----------



## A Crazy Fool (Oct 22, 2007)

Herb:

"Hmm...I have many potions and scrolls for that sort of work. I could make a set of spectacles for you, perhaps, but it would take some time."

(This merchant seems surprisingly honest.)


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 22, 2007)

*Caramip, female gnome wu jen with raven familiar Quork.*



			
				Nazhkandrias said:
			
		

> Felix shakes his head at the disapproval of Caramip and Hedowin. "While they may be dangerous, they can still be controlled. If one of these creatures were to be forced or coerced into doing something favorable for those concerned, wouldn't that solve two equally potent problems? There is one less fiend wreaking havoc on the world, at least for the time being, and a purpose is achieved. True, the risks are indeed great..." Felix looks solemnly at Caramip. "...But I will take the burden upon myself to ensure that the beasts be controlled. It is a risk I am willing to, and able to, take. Cunning they may be, but they are not beyond my control."   Felix pauses momentarily. "As for what I seek, I seek only that order be brought to the world, and that no man or woman should have to live in fear of Fiendish armies under Diabolic masters." _There are better masters to be had_, he thinks to himself.
> 
> Felix follows Hedowin to the fruit stall, and looks at the wares. "A fine selection. I have some spare coin on me, and I insist upon treating the two of you." Felix raises an imaginary glass with a slight grin. "To companions, both old and new."



  "Tweach his own," Caramip says.  "Though you are quick to take on the risks for your own gain, eh?  Let it never be said you were a man afraid of power.  

"My good merchant, let me have three starfruit and a good slice of quiche."  Upon getting her fruit, she toasts Ferrix and Hedowin with them.

"To new minds, new words, and new ways."

"And free food!" Quork adds loudly.


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Oct 22, 2007)

Nodding to Jenna as she pushes the rest of the plum into her mouth to chew, Roxanne finishes the piece of fruit in silence and then in a bout of playfulness she spit the seed out to bounce off Jenna's foot. Wiping her mouth with the back of her right hand, she says with a smile "There. Now we're even Jenna, except that now I owe you for the fruit. I think that was my first plum ever. I usually stick to apples and oranges. Don't worry at all about your first impression, last time I checked crying a bit wasn't illegal..." she looks around in mock nervousness "...unless it IS illegal here in Greyport." Laughing, she reaches out to pat Jenna on the shoulder in reassurance. "If I were you, I would write home while you can. Take me word for it, you will never know when your last words to your parents will be until it is too late. I hope for your sake that six years is not too late to reach them again, even if you never plan on going home."


----------



## kinem (Oct 22, 2007)

A Crazy Fool said:
			
		

> Herb:
> 
> "Hmm...I have many potions and scrolls for that sort of work. I could make a set of spectacles for you, perhaps, but it would take some time."




Herb replies "Perhaps.  I appreciate your honesty, sir.  Not all of the merchants out here can be trusted, can they?

Tell me sir, how comes a wizard to work selling items at the market?

It would seem a waste to have to use up one item just to check out another.  As for the spectacles, how much would you charge?  Although ... I would be more grateful if you can point me to the best way to help me learn how to do it myself.  I assure you, I would not forget you when appropriate business opportunities arise."


----------



## PhoenixAsh (Oct 22, 2007)

Phoenix8008 said:
			
		

> Nodding to Jenna as she pushes the rest of the plum into her mouth to chew, Roxanne finishes the piece of fruit in silence and then in a bout of playfulness she spit the seed out to bounce off Jenna's foot. Wiping her mouth with the back of her right hand, she says with a smile "There. Now we're even Jenna, except that now I owe you for the fruit. I think that was my first plum ever. I usually stick to apples and oranges. Don't worry at all about your first impression, last time I checked crying a bit wasn't illegal..." she looks around in mock nervousness "...unless it IS illegal here in Greyport." Laughing, she reaches out to pat Jenna on the shoulder in reassurance. "If I were you, I would write home while you can. Take me word for it, you will never know when your last words to your parents will be until it is too late. I hope for your sake that six years is not too late to reach them again, even if you never plan on going home."




Jenna's laughter is more genuine as the seed bounces off of her boot, but she listens to Roxanne's advice on writing home seriously. "You're right. So right. Its not like my folks were bad to me or anything, I just had to get away. They probably deserve better. Good thing I wasn't an only child," she smirks.

"Apples and oranges, huh? Nothing wrong with that. There are a lot of varieties of apples, you can have a lot of different tastes just going between them. And I love oranges! But since you've traveled this whole way you should sample some new things. I'll show you what to buy, you don't want something over or under ripe. When it comes to food, first impressions are everything. That's true for a lot of things, actually," Jenna smiles reflectively. She takes Roxanne's arm and urges her back towards her favored fruit vendor, excited with the idea of a little more fruit shopping, now that she has some company.

She blinks as she takes no more than a few steps and spots an odd trio with the merchant, and her steps come up short. She takes them in for a minute, particularly the gnome with the spiraling hair. She collects herself and nods sagely, speaking softly for her new acquaintance's ears alone, "Arcanist's I'm sure of it. What else could they be, a group like that? We'll have to wait for them."

Looking around and lowering her voice another octave, she speaks seriously as if to impart a great secret, "Do you know, there are only two kinds of magic-users?"


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Oct 22, 2007)

"Really? What two kinds?" Roxanne asks, waiting for the punchline while looking at the three in line before them. One of them still had on a nightshirt here in public, and the gnome's hair was unbelievably long. Roxanne thought that her shoulder length hair was too warm in this heat. That poor gnome must be sweltering.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Oct 22, 2007)

Hedowin looks over the selection of fruit that the vendor has arranged and takes particular notice of the fresh starfruit.

"Good sir, I will have 3 of the starfruit, 2 quince, and a small loaf of bread."

He nods to Felix,"Many thanks for the lunch, but I do recall hearing that there is no such thing as a free lunch...." He smiles.

He picks out three of the starfruit, testing each one to make sure that the meat of the fruit does not yield too easily to the slightest pressure, ensuring that each one is of ample ripeness.  Then picks up two bunches of quince and an appetizing loaf of bread.  

Waiting for Felix to pick up his lunch, Hedowin finally turns around and looks for a bench or table to sit down at and begin his meal.  He then notices that Ebony had left his shoulder, when, he really can't remember, but he sees his raven sitting not more than 15 feet away perched upon a free table.  "Come, come!" He chirps, bobbing his head up and down.


"Ahh, I see that Ebony has procured us a table, let us go join him."

Hedowin goes and sits down, and draws a slim dagger from his belt and sets to work slicing the bread and starfruit.  He throws a hunk of bread to Ebony to begin working on.

"Nothing more odd than the star-shaped cross section of the starfruit," Hedowin says,"it sometimes makes me think that this fruit might have something more in store for it, besides plain consumption."

He drifts off slightly, thinking of the stars and cosmos and the various outer planes.


----------



## PhoenixAsh (Oct 22, 2007)

Phoenix8008 said:
			
		

> "Really? What two kinds?" Roxanne asks, waiting for the punchline while looking at the three in line before them.




"One lords their abilities about, and demands that you acknowledge their superiority for their abilities. The other type can't be bothered with you - you may as well be an ant to them, for their practice is all consuming, all-important. The first should only be spoken to with praises, the other as little as possible - and only if spoken to first. Learned that my first day in training camp with the High Emperor's Army. Its always served me well," Jenna explains quietly. She speaks with assurance - for in her limited experience within the military structure of the army, its proven quite true.


----------



## A Crazy Fool (Oct 22, 2007)

OOC: PhoenixAsh, there would be quite a few rank-and-file mages in the army who hold rank equal to that of the soldiers they are suppourting with spells, the army isn't hugely elitist in the lower ranks (commisioned officers are annother story altogether)--it can't afford to be with the constant wars going on on all of Ereva's borders. Obviously, the officers' general nastiness would stand out more (most are spellcasters), but I'm just noting.


----------



## Nazhkandrias (Oct 22, 2007)

Felix looks at the wares of the fruit vendor, taking each one of them in visually. "Ah, such a decision! Still, I might as well enjoy the starfruit and quince while they are ripe... I believe that I shall have two of each. And I will be paying for the lunch of my companions, as well." Felix reaches around in his backpack, miraculously finding his stash of coins in less than a second. "How much will you require?" Felix absentmindedly looks around while the fruit vendor tallies up the payment. He sees the two women nearby, apparently waiting for the fruit stall. Felix steps aside, gesturing that they are more than welcome to approach. He flashes a brief smile, and says, "Forgive me if I have slowed you. Please, do not wait for me!"

[sblock=OOC]Felix will pay the vendor for all three of them (just state the price and say that Felix puts the appropriate coins down). This should cut down on PC/Merchant banter, since the focus here is on the PC/PC intro...[/sblock]


----------



## A Crazy Fool (Oct 23, 2007)

Felix:

The merchant asks for ten beads (SP). It is a bit high, but negotiating really seems a waste of time. 


Herb: 

"It would cost a shade over 1000 gold coins to make spectacles that would allow you to see observe the magical auras of the item. I do not have the time to make a greater item. I must still keep making my trinkets to keep in business. If you wish to learn magic, there are many better places to look than to an old street wizard..." the old wizard pauses, thinking about what he has to say next, "Though it is true that I would quite like an aprentice. It has been many years and I am growing old. The Art is not some closely guarded secret, everyone who is able can learn if they wish. If you are truly interested in learning from one such as myself, perhaps you should meet me here when the market closes to see if you indeed have potential. My magic is not flashy, though, if you have grand dreams of leveling cities with your arcane might, you are truly deluded and can learn nothing from me. My brand of magic is a practical one."

(OOC: I made your sense motive, the wizard still seems sincere)


----------



## Nazhkandrias (Oct 23, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]Felix will plop down 1 GP. This has been deducted from his total cash.[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Oct 23, 2007)

A Crazy Fool said:
			
		

> "It would cost a shade over 1000 gold coins to make spectacles that would allow you to see observe the magical auras of the item. I do not have the time to make a greater item. I must still keep making my trinkets to keep in business. If you wish to learn magic, there are many better places to look than to an old street wizard..." the old wizard pauses, thinking about what he has to say next, "Though it is true that I would quite like an aprentice. It has been many years and I am growing old. The Art is not some closely guarded secret, everyone who is able can learn if they wish. If you are truly interested in learning from one such as myself, perhaps you should meet me here when the market closes to see if you indeed have potential. My magic is not flashy, though, if you have grand dreams of leveling cities with your arcane might, you are truly deluded and can learn nothing from me. My brand of magic is a practical one."




Herb nods respectfully.  "I am interested, sir ... What shall I call you?  I am Herb.  I don't have time to enroll in a wizards' college for full time study, as I must attend to business.  But surely you must know a few tricks for self defense, as well?  And, is there anything I should obtain to prepare for the lesson?"


----------



## PhoenixAsh (Oct 24, 2007)

A Crazy Fool:[sblock] Noted. Jenna's opinion on the matter is more a product of her rather low Wisdom and lack of a Sense Motive skill. She heard a fellow soldier's take on the arcane component of the army and one or two examples in training camp reinforced the idea in her head. So she pigeonholed arcanists into the generalization and didn't bother to really dig into people's motivations or true personalities in this case.

My intent is to portray it more as a reflection of her personality than of the makeup of the army. If it is bothersome to you, please let me know and I will edit it accordingly.   [/sblock]

Jenna smiles graciously at Felix, "We're in no great hurry, but thank you." She approaches the vendor and looks over his selection one more time, careful to give Felix plenty of space to complete his transaction. "The starfruit would be a good choice for you, its taste reminds one somewhat of apples. I don't much care for raw quince, though its nice in other things. These pears look good. What looks good to you Roxanne?"


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Oct 24, 2007)

"Hmm", Roxanne murmurs to herself in thouhgt. "Actually, both sound good. I think I'll take one of each the starfruit and the pears." She says to Jenna and the vendor both while pulling out her beltpouch. "What about you Jenna, you getting something else too?" she asks while paying the vendor for her fruit and whatever Jenna wants to get.


----------



## A Crazy Fool (Oct 24, 2007)

OOC: It's not bothersome to me at all, I'm just providing setting information. Also, don't worry about money here. It forces me to think about how much fruit costs and really just wastes time. (you can put back whatever you spent here on your tally if you want. I don't think it matters, though.)


Herb: 

"I am called Deran. A wizard must know how to defend oneself, of coures. Remember I am teaching no lessons yet. Think of it as more like a test. You needn't bring anything."


----------



## PhoenixAsh (Oct 24, 2007)

Jenna grins with a quick nod, "A pear and a starfruit would be great." She indicates to the vendor which ones to give them, making certain that they are proper for immediate consumption.

She regards Roxanne for a moment, when a thought strikes her and her expression becomes quite alarmed. "You haven't *just* arrived here, have you Roxanne? This morning, I mean?"


----------



## kinem (Oct 24, 2007)

A Crazy Fool said:
			
		

> "I am called Deran. A wizard must know how to defend oneself, of coures. Remember I am teaching no lessons yet. Think of it as more like a test. You needn't bring anything."




"I look forward to it.  See you later, Deran."

Herb still has a few minutes to kill, so he'll wander around the market a bit, looking for anything interesting.  He'll then head back to meet his kobold contact.


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Oct 25, 2007)

PhoenixAsh said:
			
		

> She regards Roxanne for a moment, when a thought strikes her and her expression becomes quite alarmed. "You haven't *just* arrived here, have you Roxanne? This morning, I mean?"



"Well, yes. Or at least very late last night. Just barely found a place to sleep for a few hours before getting up to see what the city looks like in the daylight." Roxanne answers Jenna with a yawn remembering yesterday's long walk. "Why do you ask?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 25, 2007)

*Caramip, female gnome wu jen with raven familiar Quork*



			
				s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> "Nothing more odd than the star-shaped cross section of the starfruit," Hedowin says,"it sometimes makes me think that this fruit might have something more in store for it, besides plain consumption."
> 
> He drifts off slightly, thinking of the stars and cosmos and the various outer planes.



  Caramip looks over at Hedowin's star-map with interest, and begins to slice her own pieces of fruit, even as Quork tears into the quince.

"And in a way the five points here represent a wholeness of things, fire, air, earth, metal, and wood, as well as your outer planes of the ether.  Together they could create entire new connections..."

Probably within a few minutes part of the tabletop is covered with slices of starfruit connected by strips of bread and slices of quince to illustrate various points as Caramip will happily wrangle with Hedowin about the interaction of various planes and elements.

"So, Felix, as a man of practical magic and practical aspect, how do you see the possible oneness of the cosmos?  As a thing of possible philosophical onenes, or as a distraction in the face of gaining knowledge of each part?"  Caramip's tone is conversational and her face shows interest in what he has to say, but her eyes dance with mischief.  As she talks, Quork filches the starfruit slice representing the plane of shadow and presents it to Ebony.


----------



## PhoenixAsh (Oct 25, 2007)

Phoenix8008 said:
			
		

> "Well, yes. Or at least very late last night. Just barely found a place to sleep for a few hours before getting up to see what the city looks like in the daylight." Roxanne answers Jenna with a yawn remembering yesterday's long walk. "Why do you ask?"




Jenna smiles, "That's some relief. I was worried I was dragging you all over the place when you were just looking for a place to rest! Still, why don't we sit down to eat?”

She looks about and frowns slightly, proper seating seemingly at a premium in the market square at the moment. She focuses on Felix and smiles brightly, “Sir! Would it be a terrible imposition – if there is room of course – for the two of us to join you and your companions at your table? I would not bother you, but there is no other seating in sight and my friend has travelled here all the way on foot.”

She brushes a few fingers through her short hair, straightening it back behind her ear as she regards the man and awaits his response.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 26, 2007)

Caramip looks up a little as her question is not answered by Felix, but by an aubern-haired human bearing arms and armor and her paler twin with black hair.  

_Hmm... I didn't schedule this._

"Salutations ladies!  What brings out soldiers like you to the market?"


----------



## Nazhkandrias (Oct 26, 2007)

Felix idly munches on a piece of starfruit, careful not to drip any juice onto his robes. "Yes, Caramip, what you say is true, the Elemental Planes and several of the Outer Planes are permeated and defined by the elements that they represent. But, is it the Elements which control them, or do the Planes serve as the tap for all of the Elemental energies in our world? It's difficult to say whether the Elemental energies of the Planes seep into and shape our world, or if they are simply the embodiment of the primal forces of nature that have existed on our Plane for eons."

Felix examines the diagram for a moment, carefully considering it. "I would say that, while the undoubtedly interconnecting nature of the cosmos certainly complicates things, with enough effort, it makes even more powerful knowledge available. It is not difficult to understand that fire burns, and that fire may provide you with warmth, but it is another matter entirely to understand how OCEANS might be set ablaze. With only a little more thought and work, you could destroy an entire navy, rather than just one ship. I see the interconnecting nature of the Elements and the Planes as a blessing and a challenge, rather than a hindrance. I trust you feel the same? I doubt that you rely upon only one of the myriad Elements to fuel your spells, just as I never rely on one particular kind of summoned creature to accomplish the tasks at hand. In addition, this intricate web of Elemental and Planar relationships is an absolute necessity..." Felix plucks the piece of fruit from the diagram representing the Nine Hells, popping it into his mouth with a smile. "...With but one of these links broken, everything falls apart..." Felix finishes chewing and swallows the fruit, turning in response to the woman's request.

“Sir! Would it be a terrible imposition – if there is room of course – for the two of us to join you and your companions at your table? I would not bother you, but there is no other seating in sight and my friend has travelled here all the way on foot.”

Felix shakes his head, and returns the woman's bright smile. "No, I would not begrudge you such a simple thing. Please, have a seat!" Felix gestures to the diagram upon the middle of the table. "By all means, help yourself." Felix stands up to pull out two chairs for the women, waiting for them to be seated before he returns to his seat. "By the way... My name is Felix. It is my pleasure to meet the two of you."


----------



## PhoenixAsh (Oct 26, 2007)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> "Salutations ladies!  What brings out soldiers like you to the market?"




“Former soldier actually. I’ve been out of that line of work for a while now. And, breakfast. Well.. a second breakfast I’m afraid. Isn’t that horrible? I’m so used to eating on a schedule and I don’t usually indulge like this but, its okay once in awhile, right?” she winces, almost genuinely upset over her confession.

“Thank you Felix,” she beams, sitting in the proffered chair he pulls out for her. She looks over the diagram on the table he indicates with raised eyebrows. “I couldn’t possibly eat from this, its wonderful! And so intricate! Pray tell, what is it? A… map of some sort?” 

She lifts her pear up to take a bite before stopping herself with a sheepish smile, “I’m Jenna, by the way. Thank you so much for letting us sit down. I hope we’re not intruding?”


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Oct 26, 2007)

"And I'm Roxanne." she says while awkwerdly accepting Felix's holding her chair as she sits. "Indeed, many thanks and apoligies for our intrusion, but it does feel so good to be off my feet and able to relax." Looking at the pear and the starfruit in her hand, she decides to eat the pear first and also takes a bite out of it, smiling at the thought of tossing the core towards Jenna's feet when she finishes.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 26, 2007)

"Indeed it is a map, Jenna, Roxanne, a map of the cosmos the elements therein.  We were just having a philosophical discussion.  Well, we were until my unruly familiar stole the Concordant Paradise!" she says the last with affectionate exasperation.  Quork only chortles and divides the starfruit slice between him and the other raven.

"I'm Caramip, and that greedy ball of feathers is Quork.  So, former soldier?  What does a former soldier do when all the battles are fought and won or lost?"


----------



## PhoenixAsh (Oct 27, 2007)

Jenna grins at Quork’s antics, watching the pair of ravens divide up the starfruit with shining amusement evident in her eyes.

She takes in Caramip’s question and wrinkles her nose, “Well. If you ladies and gentlemen will forgive me using a crude example, what does a prostitute do when men lose the desire to pay for sex? She doesn’t worry about it, I’d gamble! She worries about what will happen to her when she gets old. Or when she gets a disease, or whether she’ll get beaten and incapacitated, or otherwise find her usefulness in her line of work at an end.

Same way with a soldier. There’ll always be wars and there will always be a need for soldiers to fight them. It's just a matter of being able to keep fighting,” she concludes with a firm nod.

“But… ah, maybe you meant my own personal battles? There’s a reason I’m a soldier not a philosopher,” she smiles, abashed. “That’s a fine question I don’t have a great answer to yet. I’d say I’m still fit and healthy, so there’s a reputable job out there for me, sure enough. I just haven’t decided how to go about getting it yet.”


----------



## s@squ@tch (Oct 27, 2007)

*Hedowin, Wizard 3*

"What you both don't fully understand is -- all of these planes are kept together by some centralized energy or force.  You will notice that they all spin on some sort of axis around our own plane, much like a great wheel."   

He motions to various slices of starfruit which have not been pilfered by various ravens.

"Something is keeping them in alignment and preventing them from disapating. I have been told that various planes either promote or hinder arcane energy, but the constant fact is that they are present everywhere.  So the only common thread between all of these planes is the existance of arcane energies.  This renders it quite obvious to even the simple neophyte that without arcane energies in the cosmos, it would fall apart."

To demonstrate his point, he stabs the 9 Hells and the Twin Paradises with his dagger and puts them on a slice of bread.  

"One of the most important studies one can partake in, obviously, is the pursuit of mastery of arcane energy."

Hedowin is so consumed with the planar display on the table, that he doesn't even notice Felix and Caramip talking to the warrior-woman.  He keeps on mulling over various geometries and synergies of the starfruit slices on the table.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 27, 2007)

"Ah!" Caramip says gleefully to Hedowin as he explains the theory of planar construction. "Have you heard of the theory of the Mighty String?  It is said that the Great Cat once romped amongst the planes, as they lay scattered amongst the cosmos.  He dragged with him a ball of yarn, and it began to unravel.  As he played and cavorted, the string began to wrap around the planes, and when he finally slept in the center, all the planes were then bound like they are now.  By magic yarn."  Caramip says this in all seriousness, nodding solemnly before turning back to Jenna.

"So, the army has no need for a young and healthy warrior?  Or you have no need of them?  What do you _want_ to do now?  Perhaps study wizardry?  Or have we managed to scare you off already?"


----------



## kinem (Oct 27, 2007)

Herb is in no real hurry to meet Issek, who is as likely as not still cleaning up, so he wanders over to a fruit vendor and purchases a couple of pears and a bag of mixed nuts for a snack.

He looks for a table and notices a group of strangers with a towering bird's nest resting on the bench beside them.  He wanders closer and is suprised to note that the 'nest' is actually a halfling woman's hair.

As he approaches he picks up some of the strangers' conversation - " ...suit of mastery of arcane energy" - "... magic yarn.  So, the army has no need for a young and healthy warrior? Or you have no need of them? What do you want to do now? Perhaps study wizardry? Or have we managed to scare you off already?"

Study wizardry? Interested, Herb decides to try to meet these strangers, some of whom may be masters of magic thread.

He approaches the table and says "Good morning.  I couldn't help but overhear.  While I am but a merchant, I too am interested in studying wizardry."  It's obvious that he's carrying food, as well.


----------



## PhoenixAsh (Oct 27, 2007)

"Oh, I have no need of the army! All that drilling and no control over your life, who needs that?" Jenna answers immediately.

_I do, actually. But to answer otherwise - I don't want to have to explain that yet._

She's grateful for the interruption of the merchant, "This is the table for that! I've already learned the cosmos is bound up between magic, string and fruit, how's that for a lesson?" She laughs and shakes her head, "But study wizardry? No, not me. Nothing you've said either Caramip - I like your Mighty String theory a lot! I've read my share of textbooks on magic, enough to know I'm no scholar - I'm a lady of action. I've always learned best by trying - something that let's me do that would suit me. I'm open to suggestions," she smiles with a slight shrug.


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Oct 28, 2007)

"I'm with you Jenna," Roxanne says, "I've no use for magic much either. Um...I mean, no more than the one trick I already know, and that's only usefull for fighting with anyway, so it's nothing really. No secrets of the universe contained or revealed by it. Not really impressive at all, really." She stammers as her cheeks grow redder. To cover her sudden silence, she takes a huge bite out of her pear and starts chewing it up...slowly...hoping that the conversation will move on past her. _Stupid, stupid, stupid!_ she thinks to herself. _If you can't keep your trap shut then you'll just have to quit talking to people from now on, huh!_


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 30, 2007)

kinem said:
			
		

> He approaches the table and says "Good morning.  I couldn't help but overhear.  While I am but a merchant, I too am interested in studying wizardry."  It's obvious that he's carrying food, as well.



  "Splendid!  The more the merrier!" she exclaims with a sweep of her hand, welcoming him to the table.  "So, what types of magic are you seeking to learn?  And particular school of study?  It seems Felix here is a summoner extraordinaire, if one has the will to learn his path.  I am an elementalist, working with the fundemental building blocks of the world and Hedowyn here... Hedowyn...  What _do_ you do anyways?  I got sidetracked sometime around Bytopia."



			
				Phoenix8008 said:
			
		

> "I'm with you Jenna," Roxanne says, "I've no use for magic much either. Um...I mean, no more than the one trick I already know, and that's only usefull for fighting with anyway, so it's nothing really. No secrets of the universe contained or revealed by it. Not really impressive at all, really." She stammers as her cheeks grow redder. To cover her sudden silence, she takes a huge bite out of her pear and starts chewing it up...slowly...hoping that the conversation will move on past her.



  "Really?  What trick?  Do show, do tell, I rather want to see!  Here, I'll go first..." Caramip asks kindly, stretching out a finger to point at Roxanne's pear, which promptly turns purple and now tastes like strawberries.  She points at it again and it goes back to normal.  Perhaps the girl would be comforted knowing that there were no strangers to power at this table


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Oct 30, 2007)

Caramip said:
			
		

> "Really?  What trick?  Do show, do tell, I rather want to see!  Here, I'll go first..." Caramip asks kindly, stretching out a finger to point at Roxanne's pear, which promptly turns purple and now tastes like strawberries.  She points at it again and it goes back to normal.  Perhaps the girl would be comforted knowing that there were no strangers to power at this table.



Finishing chewing and realizing she is going to have to answer, Roxanne swallows then speaks quietly. "No, really. It's nothing but a simple trick to make a temporary weapon to fight with. And I prefer to save it for when I need it, not squander it in needless displays." She says in a low voice that she hopes will bring an end to the questioning.


----------



## PhoenixAsh (Oct 30, 2007)

Jenna smiles at Roxanne as she agrees with her point, then her expression falls into a somewhat confused, blank look as the conversation evolves around Roxanne's 'trick'.

"Why *is* that anyways? I mean, why does magic only work once.. or a few times a day for some people? Is it something to do with the cosmos, or the rise and fall of the sun, or just resting? I mean, I've read about it, but nothing I've read has ever really explained that well," she looks between the three magic scholars sitting at the table.

_Poor Roxanne, she looks so uncomfortable. I brought her into this, I hope no one pushes her on it. But what is she talking about? A summoned weapon? I haven't heard of a magical trick like that. She's making that up. Maybe... *no*._

She gently touches Roxanne's arm and her smile is equally gentle, "How do you like the pear?"


----------



## kinem (Oct 30, 2007)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> "Splendid!  The more the merrier!" she exclaims with a sweep of her hand, welcoming him to the table.  "So, what types of magic are you seeking to learn?  And particular school of study?  It seems Felix here is a summoner extraordinaire, if one has the will to learn his path.  I am an elementalist, working with the fundemental building blocks of the world and Hedowyn here... Hedowyn...  What _do_ you do anyways?  I got sidetracked sometime around Bytopia."




"Thank you" Herb replies, and finds a seat on the crowded bench.  "I haven't really thought about choosing a type of magic.  Illusions have always fascinated me, but it's all interesting, really ... do you teach it?"

I am clearly missing something about the girl with the pear ... so much to learn.


----------



## A Crazy Fool (Oct 30, 2007)

OOC: That's hysterical. You're attacking vanccian cating--*in character*.    My answer to that question (for the benifit of the arcane scholars) would be that arcane power is like a maze, and things like spell components and crazy chanting are like shortcuts that are governed by strange but actually existant rules--like how many spells one can cast.


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Oct 31, 2007)

Jenna said:
			
		

> She gently touches Roxanne's arm and her smile is equally gentle, "How do you like the pear?"



Roxanne returns Jenna's smile with a slow nod of huge thanks included for asking such a simple question to Roxanne while delivering a loaded question to the curious wizards that should divert the conversation away from Roxanne. "It's delicious, thank you. Even when it tasted like strawberries." she says before taking another bite. Brushing her dark hair out of her way with her other hand, she inspects the newcomer to the table.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 1, 2007)

*Caramip, female gnome wu jen with raven familiar Quork*



			
				kinem said:
			
		

> "Thank you" Herb replies, and finds a seat on the crowded bench.  "I haven't really thought about choosing a type of magic.  Illusions have always fascinated me, but it's all interesting, really ... do you teach it?"
> 
> I am clearly missing something about the girl with the pear ... so much to learn.



  Caramip looks intrigued and a little surprised by Herb's comment. 

"Well, I...  Heavens and transitive planes, I've never had someone ask me that before!  I certainly could assist you with learning the paths of the elements, though I warn you that they will extract a price.  Nothing comes without a price.  For the spirits' favor, I have agreed never to cut my hair.  Some elementalists never drink alcohol or eat meat, or can never face a certain direction.  Your strictures are dependent upon the spirits you attract.  It shows your disicipline and devotion to forces outside your own ken," she explains.


----------



## kinem (Nov 2, 2007)

"Fascinating!  I had no idea that it worked that way.  But that's different from most wizards, isn't it?  I mean I don't see too many people around with such ... long ... hair.  Not that it isn't ... stylish." 

Herb begins to eat his snack.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 2, 2007)

Caramip grins into another slice of starfruit at Herb's comment.

"I'm a walking hair-tower and raven's nest and I know it, but I do it for the power I gain.  Other wizards, like the redoubtable Hedowyn, can undoubtably attest to the maze-like pathways of power and the gestures, words, and materials one must use.  It takes many years of study.  The spirits travel the paths of the maze for me, you see, and in agreement for their help and assistance in gaining my knowledge, I follow their taboos.  Wizards are more self-made men, relying only on their own knowledge and concentration to thread the mazes of the world's power.

"There are ways, rules, and limits to how one can access the power and how often, dependant on your discipline and skill.  Most of us must keep notes in order access the magical formulas we need."  Here Caramip touches the hair sticks and silk cords that keep her hair up.  Upon closer inspection, all of them are carved, painted, or stitched with words.

"Most use books, but... things being how they are, I thought this would work better for me.  Some people don't have to use notes at all, sorcerers don't of course, but their breath of knowledge is often very narrow compared to wizardry or elementalism.  Come to think of it, Felix, what exactly is the path that you follow?  Wizardry, sorcery, or something else?"  Caramip's eyes are sparkling, and she hasn't even noticed that her raven familiar Quork has devoured the Seven Heavens, Cacaeri, the Endless Layers of the Abyss, and the Nine Hells.


----------



## PhoenixAsh (Nov 2, 2007)

Jenna joins the rest in nibbling on her fruit while Caramip discusses her craft with Herb. She listens without interruption to her explanation.

_That makes sense - I wish my teachers were this interesting! Maybe all this arcane business wouldn't have been so dreary. I wish I could let my hair grow like that. I wonder how long it would take to wash?_

She looks to Felix as well as Caramip questions his exact discipline and smiles, "Your a summoner, right Felix? That sounds interesting. I'll bet you meet all types of interesting creatures that way. You probably don't even have to leave home to do it! Does your field prevent you from having charming ravens to keep you company and steal your food?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 2, 2007)

"Perhaps his summoned creatures _ate_ his pet raven.  It would serve such a greedy bird right if that happened," Caramip says, talking in Quork's direction.  The raven in question gobbles up Mechanus and Elysium before favoring her with a sardonic look.

"And I thought having a familiar would help me on my path to greatness... instead all it does is just eat whatever it can get away with.  He's supposed to be my eyes and ears, the extension of my magic, my other half.  And instead I have this sarcastic greedy guts."  Caramip's expression is exasperated tolerance with amusement, and Quork only strolls along the table and preens a bit of her hair for her.

"Silly bird" he comments.


----------



## Nazhkandrias (Nov 3, 2007)

Felix listens to the conversation with great interest, surprised at the unusual interest in magic that the warriors who had recently arrived at the table exhibited. He turns his attention to Caramip as she inquires as to his vocation of magic. "Come to think of it, Felix, what exactly is the path that you follow? Wizardry, sorcery, or something else?" Felix smiles, used to his mannerisms and styles often leaving his particular brand of magic a mystery. "You may be surprised to find out, Caramip, that I actually follow the Divine path. I am not in fact an Arcanist, although I do share their penchant for knowledge and study. I draw my powers from the divine energies that permeate the cosmos - in essence, whereas you and other Arcanists conjure your power from tomes or inborn power, I borrow mine from greater beings. Many draw their powers from gods and the like, but I specifically choose to tap The Planes themselves in order to fuel my magic."

Having felt that he has answered Caramip's inquiry in a satisfactory fashion, he turns his attention to Jenna. "Your a summoner, right Felix? That sounds interesting. I'll bet you meet all types of interesting creatures that way. You probably don't even have to leave home to do it! Does your field prevent you from having charming ravens to keep you company and steal your food?" He nods, delighted by her interest in his workings. "Yes, I am indeed a summoner, Jenna, though I do dabble a bit in the schools of Enchantment and Divination, just to keep myself well-rounded, you see? You could describe the creatures I work with as interesting - in fact, I'd wager that many of them are like nothing you've ever seen before." He gives a knowing look to her. "But, then again, I might be wrong - I'm positive that you've faced off against more than your fair share of beasts. Still, if you are interested, I would be more than happy to give a demonstration sometime. I doubt that you would be interested in my particular line of study, but I'm sure that you would be interested in studying the combat abilities of extraplanar beings. You never know when you might be face to face with such a creature..." Felix gives a long, thoughtful glance at the birds perched around the table. "As for an avian companion, I've never really felt the urge to seek out such a cohort. Granted, the beasts that I summon are by any means undesirable company, but I often see silence and solitude as an opportunity to be taken advantage of, rather than a space to be filled."

Felix had previously taken little notice of the mention of Roxanne's little "trick", but after a few seconds' pause, he looks over to her, a faint gleam in his eyes. "Now, now, don't sell yourself short, Roxanne! The summoning of a weapon is quite a feat, indeed! Why, I have difficulty remembering anybody who knew such magic... I would be MOST interested in you demonstrating it to me sometime. Perhaps you could teach me such a spell? I would rather dislike being confronted by some threat with no backup present." Even as he speaks, his mind is clicking away, observing her expression, tone of voice, and examining her speech. _She's hiding something - but what? This one interests me - why would she be nervous about her own magical abilities amongst these Arcanists?_ That same gleam shoots across his eyes again. _Much remains to be seen, Roxanne. I feel as if we shall get to know each other well._


----------



## s@squ@tch (Nov 3, 2007)

*Hedowin, Wizard 3*

"No, no, NO!"  Hedowin exclaims, as he sees more and more of the cosmos being devoured by a pair of hungry ravens.

"Ebony -- Quork -- please do leave these planes be -- I think I am on the verge of a break-through."  

"Egads, so close." Hedowin sighs, as the cogent thought in his mind disapates.

He sighs again, slices another hunk of bread off of the loaf, and then begins to chew on it.

Still not realizing that others have entered the conversation at the table, he keeps motioning at various slices of fruit and bread and muttering to himself.  He then traces a familiar pattern in the air before him and several slices of bread and fruit begin to rise from the table, re-enacting the alignment of the planes before the ravens got to them.


----------



## PhoenixAsh (Nov 4, 2007)

Jenna’s laughs at Caramip’s admonishments for her glutinous raven, but keeps her attention on Felix as he answers her questions.

“Oh yes, I do agree Felix. It is important to have fallbacks. That’s why I carry more weapons with me than that meat-cleaver on my back there,”  she gestures with her chin to the handle of her falchion strapped to her back. “Sometimes subtly and speed are called for, after all. I’ve seen a lot, but I would be very interested to see what you could conjure. Though I was always trained its best to go after the summoner than that which he summons, that’s not always feasible. Still – calling extraplanar critters takes longer than some other spells, leaves an opening, doesn’t it.”

She reaches up a hand and presses on her chin and tilting her head, rather audibly cracking her neck.  “That’s where solitude is best filled with a guardian, eh?” 

She blinks and looks up at Hedowin’s sudden outburst at the two ravens, giving a bemused smile. Her thoughts, however, remain on Felix. _He’s suspicious too. But… she doesn’t seem like that type to me…_


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 4, 2007)

When Felix reveals he is a priest rather than an arcanist, Caramip is visibly surprised.

"Well then, goodness gracious me, I never suspected.  What temple did you learn at?" she asks.

She also seems intensely interested when Felix called Roxanne on showing her summoned weapon.

"It _does_ sound fascinating dearie, and you can't expect a couple of blatent intellectuals to just ignore some potiential new knowledge, can you?"


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Nov 4, 2007)

Roxanne's brow furrows and a frown flashes across her face before dissapearing as she speaks. "Unfortunately, your curiosity will have to wait. And even if I did show you, I would be unable to teach you the spell. It is a family tradition, passed down from parents to children only and I am honor bound not to share it with any others. My apologies." Roxanne says with a look of sadness in her eyes. 

_Frak! They just couldn't let it go. And I was enjoying having a real conversation with other people too. You silly girl, haven't you realised yet that such simple things aren't a part of your life anymore? Now get the hell outta here before things go any further and you end up in a cell!_

Rising to her feet, Roxanne leaves the uneaten starfruit laying on the table. Holding her half eaten pear in her left hand, she lays a hand on Jenna's shoulder as she speaks, "Well, the day is getting on rapidly and I must be on my way. Many miles to cover before the day is through and all that. Thanks to you all for the interesting conversation though. It was very nice to meet all of you, especially you Jenna. I enjoyed the morning a great deal more than I expected when I woke up. Farewell to all of you." Stepping away from the table, Roxanne turns to leave with a hint of regret in her eyes.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 5, 2007)

Caramip looks startled by the young woman's sudden move to depart.

"Roxanne, child, there's no need to get defensive.  If your secrets are so sacred to you, then I suppose you won't tell us, and that's that for now.  We just wanted to see something unique in action, and you can't blame us for that, now can you?" she says reasonably.  Quork grabs Limbo and hops over to Roxanne's shoulder, offering her the slice of starfruit as a gift.


----------



## PhoenixAsh (Nov 5, 2007)

Jenna reaches up as Roxanne turns to leave and grabs her forearm. Not with enough strength to really restrain her if she wants to pull away, but with enough pressure to assure her that she doesn’t want her to leave.

“You don’t have to leave Roxanne. I’m certain that everyone here is gracious enough to respect that you would like privacy on that subject. If that isn’t the case, then we can find another table to have breakfast,” her tone of voice is calm, yet bristling.

She looks to Felix and smiles, “But I’m sure that *is* the case. People who are kind enough to offer a table to two ladies who need a place to sit are also considerate enough to let this little matter drop, I’m certain.”

She releases Roxanne’s arm and looks up at her, “You don’t really have to run off just yet, do you? You haven’t even tried the starfruit. Quork just ruined what I am sure is a very important part of the cosmos to give you the chance to try it.” Her eyes twinkle, hedging between amused mirth at the raven’s effort or perhaps tears at the idea of Roxanne being driven away. It’s hard to say which.

She peels off a slice of her own starfruit and replaces the piece in the spot where Limbo was on the table. She tries to catch Hedowin’s eye as she does so, her own eyes still sparkling with emotion, “Is this the right place?”


----------



## A Crazy Fool (Nov 6, 2007)

Everyone please roll spot checks and initiative. 


On the map, orange circles are tables and brown rectangles are stands. Everything else is a building, pavement or dirt (tan).


----------



## PhoenixAsh (Nov 6, 2007)

*Jenna, Human Hexblade, HP: 28/28*

Spot: 16 + 0 = *16*, Initiative: 16 + 2 = *18*


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Nov 6, 2007)

OOC: Init 1d20+2=14, and Spot check 1d20+4=24

Roxanne turns to see the look in Jenna's eyes and hears the tone in her voice as she speaks to the others. _“You don’t have to leave Roxanne. I’m certain that everyone here is gracious enough to respect that you would like privacy on that subject. If that isn’t the case, then we can find another table to have breakfast,” her tone of voice is calm, yet bristling.

She looks to Felix and smiles, “But I’m sure that *is* the case. People who are kind enough to offer a table to two ladies who need a place to sit are also considerate enough to let this little matter drop, I’m certain.”_

Roxanne places her other hand over Jenna's and whispers "Thank you..." so quietly that only Jenna and the wind can hear it. Jenna's hand feels so warm under hers, she squeezes it gently but firmly before continuing quietly mostly to Jenna but loud enough that others could hear as well. "I don't want to go really, but its for the best that I do... oh gods! Now you've got me started..." Roxanne says with trembling lips. Turning her head reflexivly so the others don't see she wipes the sudden torrent of tears away. Wishing there was something that would make this easier, Roxanne opens her eyes again and happens to spot...


----------



## Nazhkandrias (Nov 6, 2007)

Felix looks apologetically at Roxanne, smiling sheepishly. "Forgive me, Roxanne. I did not mean to pry. I suppose that my natural curiosity occasionally asserts itself over my manners - I shall be sure not to press the matter further." His thoughts are his own, however. _We are not finished with this matter yet. What are you hiding, Roxanne?..._ He turns to Jenna as well, addressing the two of them. "I sincerely hope that I have not driven you elsewhere! Please, stay, I implore you! We haven't even begun to discuss the possibilities of extraplanar anomalies taking place on the Mat..." Felix stops short, as out of the corners of his eyes, something catches his attention. It turns out to be...

[sblock=OOC]My checks are Spot 1d20+2=22 (lucky!) and Initiative 1d20+0=9 (not so lucky). Here's the proof. http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1356012[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Nov 6, 2007)

*Herb, human rogue*

(spot = 6+0 = 6, init = 11 + 6 = 17)


----------



## s@squ@tch (Nov 6, 2007)

*Hedowin, Wizard 3, Hp: 13/13*

Finally satisfied that the cosmos is back into a passable state, he allows them to sink back down onto the table surface, then he looks up at Caramip and notices that two other women and another man have joined their lunch group.

"Egads,"  Hedowin exclaims as he looks around at all the newcomers.  "Ebony, why didn't you say something?"   He looks at the raven with a quizzical eye.

*"Ebony eeeaatttt." * The black raven says as he bobs his head up and down, in a laughing manner.

With a sigh, Hedowin's serious face melts away to a wide smile at his familiar.

He turns to the others,"Well, I apologize for my manners, if I haven't been referred to so far into the conversation, my name is Hedowin."

"Now, what brings all these women into our midst?" He says as he looks from each of the feminine faces.  He does take note of the strain present in Roxanne's face, he must have missed something in the conversation.


OOC:
Spot, Initiative (1d20-4=3, 1d20+1=14)


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 6, 2007)

"We don't bite, honestly," Caramip says with a smile, and then giggles at Ebony's antics.  Ravens were truly the jokers of the animal kingdom!

OOC: [sblock]Spot is an 8.  Initiative is a 19.  I used two initiative rolls and took the better of the two to represent my watchful spirit class feature (can reroll init 1/day).   [/sblock]


----------



## A Crazy Fool (Nov 7, 2007)

Caramip:
You see nothing of note, though you do get the feeling something is wrong. 


OOC: Waiting on Jenna's check results

Hedowin:
You can't _see_ (OOC:   )


Kinem:

You see nothing of note


Felix:

You notice out of the corner of your eye several people (humans) walking together down one of the main streets (between the yellow and purple blocks). They look to be a part of the same group even though they are all dressed diferently. They all walk in lockstep. You also see similar groups walking into the marketplace from the other 4 major entrances. (You count about twenty in all)


Roxanne:

Same as Felix plus you observe that they are moving to cut the square of. Several of their number have their hands in thier pockets--which seem to bulge somewhat.


----------



## PhoenixAsh (Nov 8, 2007)

*Jenna: Human Hexblade, HP: 28/28*



			
				PhoenixAsh said:
			
		

> Spot: 16 + 0 = *16*, Initiative: 16 + 2 = *18*




OOC: Already rolled.


----------



## A Crazy Fool (Nov 8, 2007)

Rargh. I failed my read check.


Jenna:
You see what Felix sees.



OOC: Jenna, Felix, and Roxanne all have a few rounds to prepare and warn the others. The suspicious figures are still a fair ways away.


----------



## PhoenixAsh (Nov 8, 2007)

*Jenna, Human Hexblade HP: 28/28*

Jenna opens her mouth – but snaps it shut suddenly. Her eyes are drawn to the street behind and over Hedowin’s shoulder, and the individuals walking together down it to the market square. Normally she’d think little of it – but the purposeful, almost militarily uniform stride of the small group stick out to her like a sore thumb. She seems to recover from her hesitation, “Oh Hedowin! How can you just ignore us like that! How terribly insensitive! Why, we’ve been here nearly twenty minutes and you’ve not spoken four words to us!” She attempts to make serious eye contact with the wizard, but her eyes are still misty and she squints, hastily trying to drive tears away. All and all, it makes for an odd outburst – it probably hasn’t been twenty minutes, and Hedowin has said more than four words, after all.

Hedowin or DC 12 Sense Motive (Secret Message):[sblock]*Beware! We’re surrounded by twenty spokes of four-pronged magic!*[/sblock]

Rising to her feet she swiftly embraces Roxanne, “Please don’t cry Roxanne. You don’t have to explain a thing.” However in a decidedly even-toned whisper close to her ear, she adds, “Do you see them? Do you recognize them?”

Mentally, Jenna’s thoughts are awhirl. _Are they after me? Or her? Or one of them? Or someone else? I didn’t do anything wrong! I mean, I’ve paid my dues.. they’re surrounding us! We shouldn’t stay here, we should move! I hope the rest noticed something’s wrong!_

OOC:[sblock]Bluff Check to deliver secret message (1d20+9=12): Failed by more than 5, so false information is implied or inferred. Whoops!    I hope you don’t mind the liberty I took with that blundered roll.[/sblock]


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Nov 8, 2007)

Roxanne gasps as she notices first one group and then another moving together to cut off the square. Spinning around she sees the same at all four main roads leading into the square. _Marching in step...military! Hands in bulging pockets...wands!!_ "Oh gods! Please no!" she gasps before Jenna rises to hug her and try to warn her. She turns to the others and huridly whispers, "Listen to me, all of you! Someone is about to be rounded up here in this square and it may or may not be me they're after. I swear I'm not a murderer or anything, but just by associating with me they could be after you as well now. I have to get out of here if possible, but I can't just leave you to be taken in my place just for being kind to me. Please, lets try to escape capture here together and once we are all safely away I will seperate from you so that no further suspicion falls upon any of you."

"They've got the main streets covered and probably the alleys as well, but maybe we can get into a shop or something and hide, or even up onto a roof from inside one of the buildings just off the square. Via rooftops, we might be able to get past their lines before dropping back to street level and scattering..." Roxanne says in a long winded rush. "But whatever you choose to do, you must act NOW!"


----------



## s@squ@tch (Nov 8, 2007)

Hedowin looks are the comely lass with somewhat over a puzzled look," _20 minutes, 4 words?  Insensitive?"

"Ignoring and the 4 words I can understand, but the rest.... is she trying to get some point across about my nightshirt?" _   He thinks to himself.

He sighs,"Yes, this is my nightshirt.  I forgot to change out of it this morning when I was putting on my trousers.  I really don't mean to offend -- I thought I had tucked it in enough that it looked like a tunic."

All of a sudden Roxanne starts a long diatribe about guards, people, and escaping.



> " They've got the main streets covered and probably the alleys as well, but maybe we can get into a shop or something and hide, or even up onto a roof from inside one of the buildings just off the square. Via rooftops, we might be able to get past their lines before dropping back to street level and scattering..." Roxanne says in a long winded rush. "But whatever you choose to do, you must act NOW! "




Hedowin snaps back to reality and looks around and notices the large groups of people suddenly moving into the square.

"We could back to the bookstore, I think he has another entrance that faces away from the square." He offers.

He then quickly mentally prepares himself for any spellcasting that might occur in the near future, mentally listed off the spells that he had prepared this morning.


OOC: 
sense motive (1d20=19)


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 8, 2007)

Caramip purses her lips in distaste when young Roxanne points out the soldier-types in the square.  It annoys her that the girl is so distressed, and while soldiers are usually fairly decent individuals, corruption existed in many places, for many reasons.  And the marketplace at midday was not a good place for a confrontation.  

"Quork, eyes above," she says calmly, and her familiar powers upward without a single comment, leaving off the bread he had been picking at without a qualm.  

_Find us a clear way out.  Is behind the bookshop clear?_ she asks through their mental bond.

"I don't like the smell of this terribly much.  But we'll learn nothing sitting here and being fearful, will we now?  Roxanne child, do be calm and collected.  I sent Quork up to find us a route, if that should become needful.  And now, I'm going to go ask these kind men and women what their purpose is, as benefits a proper citizen.  I often find myself quite distracting when necessary.  I'll have Quork lead you out, if this becomes less than pleasent," Caramip says mildly.

With that, the half-gnome, half-hair tower will slide off the bench and begin to walk purposefully toward the nearest clutch of soldier-types.


----------



## PhoenixAsh (Nov 8, 2007)

Phoenix8008 said:
			
		

> "I swear I'm not a murderer or anything..."




She straightens, stung. _That's right, she isn't a murderer. There's only one murderer here, isn't there Jenna? Whatever Roxanne's worried about is nothing compared to that, isn't it? Whatever she is or has done - she's not a murderer. And you are. A criminal and a murderer, playing at being a respectable citizen. Having a nice little chat and breakfast. If they only knew... well, they probably will now._

She leans down against the table, placing her hands flat on its surface. It is slightly tacky, from the fruit juice that has been smeared on the table from the starfruit map. She shivers - it feels like blood. She lowers her head and her voice is cold - dead, "The bookstore. Good idea, Hedowin. Why don't you take everyone in there. I'll wait here. If they're after me, I won't run from them. If not... I'll be fine here. I'll keep an eye on Caramip."


----------



## Nazhkandrias (Nov 8, 2007)

Felix is not visibly panicked by the presence of the soldiers, as the others are. He idly comments on their presence. "Military, perhaps. The bearing suggests an organization of some sort. Strange that they would be gathering in a square." Without warning, Roxanne panics. He holds out his hand, gesturing for her to calm down. In a soothing voice, he attempts to calm her. "Roxanne, Roxanne, slow down, I beg of you! You assume that they are here to kill. How are you certain of this? They may just be out on patrol. Acknowledged, it is strange of them to be present, but I am sure that there is a logical explanation for all of this." Caramip announces that she is going to find out what is going on by talking to some of the soldiers, and Felix nods silently in agreement as she walks off. "She has the right idea. Might I suggest that we find out what is going on before anybody panics and runs? If you dash from a scene, that would seem rather suspicious, no? Enough to draw attention to yourself, and, apparently being a woman with something to hide, I would deem that most... unwise. Excuse me." Felix pushes back his chair, stands up, and strides up to Caramip, walking next to her. "Caramip. I will be accompanying you. Hostile or not, I'm still curious as to what these men are up to." Felix pauses for a moment, slowing down momentarily. "Caramip, I still must urge that we use caution here. They are not in uniform, they might not be soldiers. Be alert." Felix ponders his sudden paranoia. _Why am I worried? I've done nothing illegal. Those others must be getting to me. Is everyone holding their own dirty little secrets? Ah well, in time, in time. In time, all will be revealed, I suppose._ He smiles.

[sblock=OOC]I think that I'll try for a Diplomacy check (1d20+9=29, I swear to god, I'm just lucky) on the "soldiers" (if they're open to sharing what they're up to). Caramip, if you want to Aid Another on the check, that would be most welcome. I don't think that they're necessarily hostile towards me, all I want to know is what's going on. Should they prove hostile, I have a contingency plan. I'll get to that if it comes up. Relax, people - we're adventurers, we're perfectly normal! [/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Nov 9, 2007)

Plainclothes watch?  They can't be after me, could they?  No way ... I've been careful ... Anyway, they wouldn't come in such numbers just to arrest someone, right?

Herb says "The watch here are not usually shy about uniforms.  Don't panic, but I have a bad feeling about this."  He fingers his concealed sap.


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Nov 9, 2007)

Hedowin snaps back to reality and looks around and notices the large groups of people suddenly moving into the square. "We could back to the bookstore, I think he has another entrance that faces away from the square." He offers.

"A bookstore with a back exit? Excellent. We should get moving..." Roxanne says before she's stopped cold by Jenna's voice.

Jenna lowers her head and her voice is cold - dead, "The bookstore. Good idea, Hedowin. Why don't you take everyone in there. I'll wait here. If they're after me, I won't run from them. If not... I'll be fine here. I'll keep an eye on Caramip."

"Jenna, NO!" Roxanne nearly starts crying again. "Please come with us...with me. Don't give up or give in now. Don't you want to have that chance to write your parents soon? Gods, that was probably a cheap shot and I'm sorry, but I don't want to lose you now that I've found you. A friend like you." Roxanne quickly adds the last part before Felix speaks up.

"Roxanne, Roxanne, slow down, I beg of you! You assume that they are here to kill. How are you certain of this? They may just be out on patrol. Acknowledged, it is strange of them to be present, but I am sure that there is a logical explanation for all of this."

"There may be a logical explanation. I'm sure there is. Though I don't assume they are coming to kill, many of them are holding something hidden in their pockets, maybe wands. So whatever they are coming to do involves force. And they are cutting off all the exits to the square as we speak." Roxanne quickly realizes that she's fighting a losing battle as Felix follows Caramip to question the approaching soldiers.

Herb says "The watch here are not usually shy about uniforms. Don't panic, but I have a bad feeling about this."

Herb's feeling is shared by Roxanne, and it's only getting stronger as the walkers get closer. "Herb, will you go with Hedowin and I to the bookstore, or stay here?" Turning to Jenna, Roxanne holds out one hand towards her and implores "Please Jenna, come with me. Don't make me choose between you and getting away because right now I'm not sure which way I'd go..."


----------



## kinem (Nov 9, 2007)

Herb replies "I have a sudden urge to read up on theories of magic and the universe.  To the bookstore, then."  He tries to get up casually but quickly, pocketing his nuts.  He won't take the lead, but he'll join the others if they go that way.


----------



## PhoenixAsh (Nov 9, 2007)

Phoenix8008 said:
			
		

> "Jenna, NO!" Roxanne nearly starts crying again. "Please come with us...with me. Don't give up or give in now. Don't you want to have that chance to write your parents soon? Gods, that was probably a cheap shot and I'm sorry, but I don't want to lose you now that I've found you. A friend like you."
> 
> "Herb, will you go with Hedowin and I to the bookstore, or stay here?" Turning to Jenna, Roxanne holds out one hand towards her and implores "Please Jenna, come with me. Don't make me choose between you and getting away because right now I'm not sure which way I'd go..."




“That was a cheap shot,” Jenna says evenly. “But I won’t hold it against you.”

She looks up at Caramip and Felix, walking rights towards one of the groups. She laughs suddenly and shakes her head,  “I can’t run. How can I, when those two are staying? And me, a soldier?” She shakes her head, “What would people say? I’d be a laughing stock. They’d put me through hell if I went back.

Don’t even think about it Roxanne. Get away if you need to. You’re a good person. I’m not – and I’m not worth worrying about.” She looks up at her, “Is it really that bad what you’ve done? You don’t seem like…” She closes her eyes a moment, then smiles. “Never mind. Good luck.”

She lifts herself up from the table and moves. She doesn’t follow directly after Caramip and Felix, trying to stay far enough that she won’t interfere or interrupt if they diffuse the situation, but close enough to come to their aid immediately if they are threatened. If possible, she’ll also pick an angle that would let her help any group that was attacked heading towards the bookstore.

She reaches down to rest her hand over the hilt of her short sword at her belt. As she does, she glances back at Roxanne, her lips flickering into the semblance of a reassuring smile.


----------



## A Crazy Fool (Nov 9, 2007)

All:

Those of you who made sense motive checks above 15 realize that thes people show a singleminded determination, undertaking only one action at a time. 


Caramip, Felix, Jenna:

(OOC: which major street are you walking towards?)

The group continues walking--still oblivious to the three of you. As you get closer, you notice that the bulges under thier cloaks seem bigger and thicker than wands--though they don't look like swords or other bladed weapons. 

You notice that the commander of the guards in the square seems visibly worried by these newcomers. He is talking in whispers with his second in command. Both are doing a dreadfully poor job of appearing unfased. Some of the other regular soldiers are also fingering thier weapons nervously, anticipating trouble of some sort.  


Hedowin, Herb, Roxanne:

Nobody opposes you, and many other people have the same idea as the three of you.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 10, 2007)

Caramip will head towards the most commanding, in-charge, and slightly nervous-looking fellow she can see.  Nervous people tend to talk more.  Once within casual talking distance, she'll smile broadly.

"Good morning commander, what brings you out in force this fine morning?"


----------



## A Crazy Fool (Nov 10, 2007)

OOC: I still need to know which street Caramip Jenna and Felix are headed towards.


Caramip

OOC: None of the group looks nervous and there is no visible leader, so I will asume you talk to the closest. 

"I wish to you a good day," says the person walking in front, almost mechanically. 

OOC: Inteligence and sense motive checks for Caramip, Jenna, and Felix


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 11, 2007)

OOC:  Caramip got a Sense Motive of 8 and an Intelligence check of 15.


----------



## PhoenixAsh (Nov 11, 2007)

OOC: Sense Motive (1d20-1=13) & Int Check (1d20=19)

As to which direction we pick, Jenna would be following after Caramip and Felix's lead on that.


----------



## Nazhkandrias (Nov 11, 2007)

Felix notices the newcomer walks right by Caramip, with a mechanical, under-orders sort of tone. He whispers to Caramip through a pleasant smile. "These men are under orders to remain silent, Caramip. I doubt that any of them are interested in speaking. Might I recommend we move towards the city watch, to see if they know what is happening? They seem more nervous than most, and if they fail to recognize these newcomers, it is fair to assume that they come on an ill wind." Felix strides casually towards the commander of the guards, trying to appear as calm and pleasant as possible. "Good day, officer. You appear a bit... jumpy. Pray tell, exactly who are these newcomers marching into the square?" Felix hopes that the guards have an explanation.
[sblock=OOC]I arbitrarily assume that we are heading to the northernmost entrance, since that provides a fairly quick route to the alleys about Jowen's, in case things should sour. And the tables might slow down dashing guards somewhat, which also fits in with my contingency plan (hoping that I won't have to use it). My checks are Sense Motive 1d20+3=12 and Intelligence 1d20+2=4. Ouch, bit of brain drain there. Now, the question is, are those wands in there pockets, or are they just happy to see us? [/sblock]


----------



## A Crazy Fool (Nov 14, 2007)

Felix:

"They..." the oficer realizes he can't provide a good explanaition and doesn't bother, "...ah, the Hells if I know. They aren't suppoused to be here, though, that's for sure."


----------



## PhoenixAsh (Nov 14, 2007)

*Jenna, Human Hexblade HP: 28/28*

Jenna looks between the city guards and the almost mechanically approaching newcomers, struggling to figure out what is going on. None of it makes sense to her, and what she overhears of Felix and Caramip's inquires does nothing to assuage her growing unease.

_Think Jenna. The guards are either afraid or just don't have the authority to confront these people. Okay - why would that be? They aren't the Emperor's soldiers unless things have changed *a lot * in the past five years. Maybe they're part of the Esdah's army? That might make sense. But it doesn't explain what they want. Or who they are, they could be anything!_

Jenna slides forward behind Caramip and Felix, and speaks softly, hopefully for their ears only, "Can either of you detect whether they have any magical auras? They.. might be part of the Wizard Kings' army."


----------



## Nazhkandrias (Nov 14, 2007)

Felix, upon hearing the guard's response, is immediately alarmed. "Thank you, good sir. Might I recommend that you keep your weapons loosened? If these men approach to bear trouble, then things are likely to get violent very quickly. Should this be the case, I will help in any way that I can. We can only hope that it will not come to that, however." He pauses for a moment, then speaks softly. "And I would recommend against invoking the name of the Nine Hells so lightly, lest you draw attention to yourself..."

As Jenna slides forward and whispers into his ear, Felix nods determinedly. "I will take that one step further, Jenna. Buy me roughly 20 seconds of time, and we will find out exactly what is going on here. Try to block their vision of me, and start speaking fairly loudly." Felix grasps his copper symbol, ready to hold it out and begin chanting as soon as Jenna and Caramip carry out his request.

[sblock=OOC]As soon as Jenna and Caramip speak loudly and move in front of me (if they do), I will crouch a little and cast _detect thoughts_ on the group of newcomers who are the least likely to see me (whoever I have the most visual cover against). I must stress that you two pack in tight, because I would rather not have anybody think that I am casting an offensive spell, so avoiding them seeing me present the holy symbol and hearing me speak the verbal component would be nice. Any objections to this plan?[/sblock]


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Nov 15, 2007)

Roxanne moves with Herb and Hedowin towards the bookstore while looking back at Jenna following Felix. _Please let her be okay._ Roxanne thinks to herself. "What are those guys doing? Even the guards look worried. Whoever these others are, they aren't in uniform and shouldn't be on official business, right? So what's going on?" she wonders aloud.


----------



## PhoenixAsh (Nov 16, 2007)

*Jenna, Human Hexblade HP: 28/28*

“Right,” Jenna responds immediately, with a sharp nod. It’s something she’s used to – an order from a spellcaster. Certainly it was phrased as a request, but she takes it as a command. That’s the way it was ingrained in her in her training – and a distraction to allow for a mental probe was practically standard procedure when she was in active service.

“Caramip, I just have to say I *love* your hair. I mean, I absolutely adore it! I wish I could grow mine out like that, but you just can’t when you’re in my line of work. I mean somebody could just grab it and tug, and that’s the last thing you need when its life and death, you know? But oh, it’s wonderful! I’m sure you get asked about it all the time! How long did it take to grow like that? How do you put it up? Do you use magic, or does someone help you? Or do you just sleep with it like that? No! That seems like it would be too uncomfortable. Does it ever hurt your neck? How long does it take to wash it? I’ll bet you take great care of it…” Jenna gushes on and on about Caramip’s pyramid of hair, sliding closer as she gestures animatedly at her spiring hairdo.

As she helps form an impromptu distraction for Felix’s spell, she orders her thoughts strictly behind what she says, keeping her mental dialogue focused exclusively on her speech and line of conversation. She’s been around enough mind-reading magic and psionics to know to keep stray thoughts in line.


----------



## A Crazy Fool (Nov 18, 2007)

OOC: Sorry I was so slow.


Felix:

"I am certainly glad for your help. As far as I can se, we'll need it"

Jenna's distraction seems to work. The oncoming people do not notice your spell. Thed thoughts you detect however, are very, very strange. In your mind, you see strange geometric pictures and you can 'hear' a string of words in a language you can't recognize repeated over and over. The pattern and the words both hurt your mind. From experience, this is not usually how a detect thoughts spell usually works. 

(OOC: make a will save)


Jenna:

Your pereperation seems wise, you notice a prescence in your head for a few seconds. It is not the same as a detect thoughts spell. You don't recognize the sensation.


----------



## Nazhkandrias (Nov 18, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]OK, my Will save was 1d20+6=12. OUCH, that can't be good. Hope it's nothing major... . Yeah, I'll wait to see the results of this save before posting anything, just in case it, like, removes my brains and replaces them with a microwaveable burrito, or something. [/sblock]


----------



## A Crazy Fool (Nov 18, 2007)

OOC: Save DC was 10 for partial effect. You are Shaken (as in the rules term) by what you have 'seen.'


----------



## Nazhkandrias (Nov 19, 2007)

Felix probes into the minds of the newcomers, only to be assaulted with a medley of bewildering shapes and words, and quickly and hastily withdraws the spell. His eyes cloud over, then go clear again in response to the shock of the experience. He sways for a moment, blinks, and involuntarily falls to one knee, trying to gather his thoughts. He shakes his head, shudders, and stumbles to his feet. "These... people? They are not... normal." He closes his eyes for a moment, and a calm expression washes over his features. He opens his eyes, and they snap back into cold focus. "As I said, there is something wrong here. Their thoughts are alien to me, and the town guard is expecting trouble. Loosen your weapons, and prepare to flee. We will follow the others, and should the situation turn hostile, then we shall have no choice but to create a diversion to aid in our flight. I will handle this, but the important thing is that we move. NOW." His voice wavers slightly on the last word, and he silently curses himself in frustration. _Calm, you fool! Be calm, there is no reason to be frightened!_ Still, his body is not responding to his mental urges, and beneath his robes, his legs shake a little. Ignoring this, Felix prepares his mind for the possibility of magical combat, strengthening his mental link to the Nine Hells, in the event that he should have to call upon their aid once more.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 19, 2007)

Caramip had happily carried on a distracting conversation with Jenna, but had been somewhat disturbed by Felix's information.  Her curiousity wanted to investigate these creatures further, but Jenna and Roxanne's fearful reaction to the soldiers had struck an almost motherly chord in the gnome.  They seemed so young in comparison... 

"Well then, shall we go back to the bookshop?  I'm almost certain I saw a copy of _Runes of Arcadavia_ in the Philosophy section," Caramip says casually, mentally contacting Quork as she begins to walk back the way they had come.

_Quork, darling, I hope the alley behind the bookshop is clear.  Do be a dear and let me know if it isn't?_


----------



## PhoenixAsh (Nov 19, 2007)

*Jenna, Human Hexblade  HP: 28/28*

Jenna blinks at the presence felt in her head, but covers her surprise well. She's pleased that it doesn't linger, but is no less vigilant against further intrusion.

"Yes, let's go. I'll see you there safely," Jenna's tone is certain and strong as she moves towards the bookstore. She makes certain to both keep pace with Felix and Caramip and keep herself between them and any of the odd groups of newcomers they must pass on their way to the shop.


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Nov 19, 2007)

Just outside the bookstore, Roxanne turns to survey the scene again before going in with Herb and Hedowin. Her eyes light up and her mouth jumps into a smile as she sees Jenna heading this way along with Felix and Caramip. "Thank the gods..." she breathes in a whisper.


----------



## A Crazy Fool (Nov 22, 2007)

All:

The enemies (?) are now spreading out, cutting off smaller alleys to prevent escape. Guards are now readyng thier longspears and bows and pulling on thier helmets. The commander is giving hand signals to his troops. Many are taking cover in the center of the square behind stalls and tables.  


Caramip:

Quork reports the alley behind Jowen's bookshop to be clear of any enemies, though it is a dead end. There are huge stacks of empty crates being stored here that are stacked precariously. It would offer plenty of hiding places, but no way to safely escape that Quork can see. Climbing the crates would create a potentially dangerous avalanch. 


Jenna:

You have to pass one group. They seem to pay you no heed.


Roxanne, Herb, Hedowin:

"Oh, hullo again," says Jowen, "what brings you all here now?"


----------



## A Crazy Fool (Nov 26, 2007)

OOC: Poke?


----------



## kinem (Nov 27, 2007)

"Hello" Herb greets the bookseller. "Don't take this the wrong way, sir.  We are all quite interested in your collection of learned treatises, but right now, a dangerous situation may be developing in the square.  An odd group has converged there.  We wish to avoid trouble.  However, if we can circle around the back to see what happens, that may be even better than just hiding here."


----------



## A Crazy Fool (Nov 27, 2007)

"Dangerous?" Asks Jowen, walking to the window and peering out. "Unusual, yes. Dangerous? Not yet, I don't think. I think I'll lock the door just the same."  He bolts the door and puts up a 'closed' sign.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Nov 27, 2007)

*Hedowin, Wizard 3*

"Many thanks, Jowen" Hedowin says as he slumps down into a chair, Ebony perched on a bookcase above his head.

"We may need you to let a few of our acquaitences in -- they are still out in the square investigating."

Hedowin peers out the window to see what is transpiring in the square.


----------



## PhoenixAsh (Nov 27, 2007)

*Jenna, Human Hexblade, HP: 28/28*

Jenna stares down a group of the strange individuals, but let's out a deep breath as they let them pass without incident. She hurries to the door and leans into it with her shoulder to quickly press it open. Of course, being bolted shut it doesn't budge. She looks at the 'closed' sign with a frustrated sigh and slams her palm against the door's surface. "Locked. Just my luck!"

Looking around quickly, she notices that there seems to be little time before an all out confrontation between the guards and the strange intruders in the market square. She turns around and draws her falchion free from its place on her back. Holding it two-handed she thumps the hilt against the door twice, "Anyone there? Can you let us in? Please!"

OOC:[sblock]Are the two alleys near the book shop blocked off by the 'enemies'?[/sblock]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 27, 2007)

Caramip looks at the others with a bit of trepidation at Quork's information.

"We may be in a bit of a pickle, if we want to get out behind the bookshop.  Dead-end alley that way.  Many places to hide, but also a lot of crates precariously stacked.  We could become pancakes if we're not careful," she says lightly, though softly.

"There's the very excellent chance that whatever's going to happen doesn't include us directly.  If chaos happens, we should have a good chance to duck out an alternate route."


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Nov 27, 2007)

Roxanne moves forward at the sound of Jenna's voice on the other side of the door. Moving Hedowin or Jowen aside, she unlocks the door and opens it for her friend...and Caramip and Felix too. "Thank the gods you made it through alright." She says to Jenna as she takes her hands and pulls her through the doorway. "Did any of you find out more about what's happening?" she asks, this time turning to include Felix and Caramip.


----------



## A Crazy Fool (Nov 28, 2007)

All:

The archer guards have arrows strung, and you see the commander adressing the potential hostiles. (OOC: listen checks to hear). Nither side seems to be taking any action yet.



Jenna: 

Yes, the two alleys are blocked off now.


----------



## Nazhkandrias (Nov 29, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]Listen check of 1d20+2=22. Man, Invisible Castle likes me.  Sorry for my absence, real life kicked me in the arse HARD.[/sblock]
Felix shakes his head at Roxanne's inquiry. "Yes, and no, Roxanne. We have confirmed that the town guards are prepared for trouble, and that trouble is most likely what these newcomers bring. My attempts to detect their intention have... fallen short of successful."

Felix pauses briefly, a twinge of discomfort crossing his features as he recalls what he saw. "Their minds operate in ways alien to my own, and they march as soldiers would."

He glances toward the door, then back to Roxanne, a determined look in his face. "The town guard will handle themselves admirably, I'm sure. There is no need to step into their inevitable fight. What we should focus on now is securing our own wellbeing. In anticipation of armed conflict, I would recommend that the martially-minded among us..." Felix turns to look at Roxanne, Jenna, and Herb. "Ready their weaponry and keep a readily defensible position in mind. For those of magical codices..." Felix shifts his gaze towards Hedowin and Caramip. "Ready any spells that would dispatch possible intruders without causing damage to the structure." Finally, he turns to Jowen and gives his most winning smile. "Fear not, Jowen, no harm will come to your store. In fact, I would go so far as to make the claim that it will be safer with us within!" _Assuming that they do not feel the urge to examine this shop, lest I bring the very roof down upon them. Fear not, Jowen, your shop will be safe with us in it, but not with... them._


----------



## PhoenixAsh (Nov 29, 2007)

*Jenna, Human Hexblade, HP: 28/28*

Jenna is surprised by the suddenness with which she is pulled inside and stumbles against Roxanne to steady herself and avoid any accident with the heavy blade she holds two-handed. She smiles fleetingly as she regains her footing, planting the end of the blade on the floor and righting herself using Roxanne's shoulder for balance. "The guards are nervous," she says quickly, moving to re-bolt the door. "And the alley out back is a dead end. Felix is right, we should make a stand here."

She sheathes her sword and pulls out her longbow, stringing it quickly. She leans against the wall by the front window, watching what unfolds outside. After a moment's hesitation, she adds, "Something... grazed my mind. I think it had something to do with what Felix was doing, but I'm not sure. It was strange. I don't think it affected me. I probably wasn't as interesting as Felix."

ACF:[sblock]I assume with the hot weather the window is open, if not is it possible to open it without breaking it?[/sblock]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 30, 2007)

"Our way out of here is... suspect.  We would need another way out if necessary.  I'll send Quork to look," Caramip says thoughtfully.  She listens to what she can herself, 



Spoiler



Listen check 21


, but also sends a thought up to her flying familiar.

_Quork darling, what is going on out there?  And can you see any other nearish way out of this area?_

When Felix suggests getting ready for battle, Caramip gives a slightly evil smile.

"Jowen, my friend, if a fight should break out, I'm going to be borrowing one of your small bookcases.  Do point me towards one with volumes of little value, would you?" she asks.


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Nov 30, 2007)

Roxanne takes in the news from Felix and Jenna with a nod. Making a stand here sounded good. Pulling her morningstar from her belt, she feels the awkward weight of it in her hand. _'Be so much easier if I could use my REAL weapon, but not in front of these people. Not unless there's no other way...'_


----------



## A Crazy Fool (Dec 3, 2007)

Felix:

You hear the commander issuing  orders to his soldiers and confronting the unknown attackers. You do not hear the response if there was one. You cn also hear shuffling feet outside the door. 


Caramip:

Quork is not yet high enough to see any more than before. 

"I quite like all of my bookcases. What are you goung to do with it? That one over there," he says pointing to a shelf full of newish-looking history books, "Isn't worth much. You're going to set it on fire aren't you? They'll burn well."  


Jenna:

The window can be opened and it currently is. From your position, you can see the enemies continue to spread out. Some are moving away from blocked alleys to doors of various buildings. A group of three approachs the door to Jarru's shop. They pass by you without noticing and and out of view.


----------



## PhoenixAsh (Dec 3, 2007)

*Jenna, Human Hexblade, HP: 28/28*

Jenna looks back sharply at her companions and holds up three fingers, then points at the door. She then returns her gaze on the courtyard, trying to figure out what the various groups are doing once they reach the various doors, and see how the city's soldiers are reacting to the threat.


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Dec 4, 2007)

Nodding at Jenna's handsigns, Roxanne grips her weapon tighter. A bead of sweat breaks free from her forhead and drips down past her temple and around the curve of her face. "Be ready..." she says quietly to the others.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Dec 4, 2007)

*Hedowin*

"Huh?" Hedowin says in response to Roxanne's comment.

He peers over the edge of a tome he had picked up on the table near the door.

"Sorry -- I guess I got lost in this book for the moment." He blushes slightly.

He looks around to each of his new acquaintenances, and noticing the tension around the room, decides against venturing into chapter 2.


----------



## kinem (Dec 4, 2007)

Herb makes sure that the door to the bookstore is locked once his new companions are all inside, then goes to look out the window.

"Felix, do you think they are victims of mind control?  Perhaps the evil of psionics is loose in the city!"

He draws his sap.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 7, 2007)

A Crazy Fool said:
			
		

> Quork is not yet high enough to see any more than before.
> 
> "I quite like all of my bookcases. What are you goung to do with it? That one over there," he says pointing to a shelf full of newish-looking history books, "Isn't worth much. You're going to set it on fire aren't you? They'll burn well."



  "Heavens no!  I'm just going to animate it, if they decide to be so rude as to break in the door.  With luck, this will say outside, but no gnome trusts their luck exclusively," Caramip says.

_Quork darling, go higher, we need a better view of this fracas from above.  What's going on out there?_ she thinks to her familiar.


----------



## A Crazy Fool (Dec 9, 2007)

OOC: Sorry for being so slow


Herb: 

The door is locked and deadbolted


Caramip:

Quork reports that nothing is happening quite yet. Both sides seem to be staring the other down.


Jenna: Neither side has acted yet. The enemies seem to be waiting for something, a signal maybe. 


*ALL:*

The signal finaly comes. There is a loud CRACK sound outside. Shotly following it is the shrieking sound of the nails holding the door's hinges and bolt tearing out of the stone wall and falling to the ground. The three people standing outside the door charge inside, and fan out. They all draw unmarked metal rods from inside thier robes (they are slightly larger than most normal wands).

You can see this happening to other buildings as well. The enemies in the center are rushing the guards, who have opened fire. Thier attacks are having surprisingly little effect, and the charge does not slow. 

(OOC: Could everyone post thier initiative here again for ease of reference)


----------



## PhoenixAsh (Dec 10, 2007)

*Jenna, Human Hexblade, HP: 28/28*

Initiative (1d20+2=12)

ACF:[sblock]How close are they to Jenna at this point? Or will you be posting a map?[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Dec 10, 2007)

Herb is shocked at the demolishing of the door, but wastes no time putting up a fight with his sap.

init = 23

He will try to flank one of the intruders with another person if possible, or if not will just try to attack before the intruders can get their bearings.

(ooc: attack roll = 16 (+2 if flank), damage = 2 (+10 sneak attack if applicable) nonlethal)


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 10, 2007)

Caramip quickly glides her hands over the bookcase and says a few odd words in a coaxing tone, and it lurches to attention, suddenly animate and ready to do her bidding.  With a gesture, she sends it at the troops to help clear the way.

"That will be enough of that!  Leave this bookshop at once!" she shouts belligerantly at the door-breaking ruffians.

OOC:  [sblock]Initiative 12, casting _animate wood_ on the bookcase and having it salley forth.  Stats for said bookcase are as follows:

*Animated Wood*
_Small Construct_
*Hit Dice:*	1d10+10 (15 hp)
*Initiative:*	+1
*Speed:*	30 ft. (6 squares); 40 ft. legs, 50 ft. multiple legs, 70 ft. wheels
*Armor Class:*	14 (+1 size, +1 Dex, +2 natural), touch 12, flat-footed 13
*Base Attack/Grapple:*	+0/–4
*Attack:*	Slam +1 melee (1d4)
*Full Attack:*	Slam +1 melee (1d4)
*Space/Reach:*	5 ft./5 ft.
*Special Attacks:* 
*Special Qualities:*	Construct traits, darkvision 60 ft., low-light vision, hardness 5
*Saves:*	Fort +0, Ref +1, Will –5
*Abilities:*	Str 10, Dex 12, Con —, Int —, Wis 1, Cha 1
.[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch (Dec 10, 2007)

*Hedowin*

To the rest of the group (save for Felix), their first impression of Hedowin might have left them thinking that he was rather slow and unattentive.  However, at the sound of the door come crashing down, he springs into action with an unseen quickness, drawing a wand of his beltpouch and quickly activating it.

A glowing disc of force appears in front of him.



OOC:
Hedowin's Initiative (1d20+1=20) 

Draw Eternal Wand of Shield, Activate.

Duration: 10 rounds, AC now 15/15/14


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Dec 12, 2007)

*Roxanne, F Hum Soulknife 3 (AC: 20, HP: 25/25, PP: 2/2)*

As the door falls to the floor and enemies rush in, Roxanne steps forward and swings hard with her morningstar. Not well practiced with the weight of the physical weapon as opposed to her mindblade, her strike goes wide of the mark. "Frak, missed!" she curses.

OOC: Init 1d20+2=14
Atk & Dmg (1d20+5=11, 1d8+3=10)


----------



## PhoenixAsh (Dec 13, 2007)

*Jenna, Human Hexblade, HP: 28/28, Init: 12*

Jenna is surprised by the suddenness with which the door is broken down. Turning she quickly nocks an arrow and tries to pick out a target among the onrushing people.

_Too many friendly bodies for an easy shot to the chest. Aim high... not that high!_

Jenna flinches in annoyance as her arrow releases. She doesn't follow its flight, certain it is destined to do damage to Quork's walls and not her foes. Instead she shoulders her bow and levels her gaze at the face of the person she shot at.

She imagines horrible things happening to him. She impresses her own fears on him, imagining its limbs shaking - imagines it tripping over its own feet. She visualizes its own inadequacies resulting in the death of its companions. The malicious tide of her vile luck, beaten back brutally by her stringent mental control, rising like a dark cancer in her mind. Euphorically, she releases it - funneling it on the strange enemy. She shudders, almost moaning at the release of her curse - its departure is bliss. She whispers, "Your luck has run out."

OOC: Standard Action: Attack w/Longbow: 1d20+5=11
Damage: 1d8+2=10 

Move Action: Put away Longbow.

Free Action: Hexblade's Curse (nearest uninjured target): DC 14 Will Save or -2 to attack rolls, saves, ability checks, skill checks, and weapon damage rolls for 1 hour


----------



## A Crazy Fool (Dec 17, 2007)

OOC: arrgh, I'm a bit forgetful. I have to leave for school soon, but I'll post the maps and results of the actions when I get home


----------



## A Crazy Fool (Dec 17, 2007)

Everyone is generally clumped around the door. Niether side can get past. Because the area is so small, just assume you can move anywhere in a straight line as a standard action.


Jenna: You can't tell if your curse has had any effect on the attackers. 

Herb: Your attack hits (you do flank with Roxanne), but while your sap makes a satisfying thud against the back of the enemy's head, it seems to have little effect otherwise.



All:

The bodies of the three attackers twist and distort into diferent forms. They now look like completely identical obsidian skinned humanoids with a scythe-like blade on each hand. Even more disturbing is thier lack of any facial features. They are still holding thier wand-like sticks. All three ready themselves to attack but do not. 

(OOC: Jenna, Roxanne, and Herb need to make will saves.)


----------



## A Crazy Fool (Dec 17, 2007)

School is winding down for christmas break now, so I'll be able to post more. I've also rethought and rewritten some of the campaign, and I like what I have musch more.


----------



## PhoenixAsh (Dec 18, 2007)

*Jenna, Human Hexblade HP: 28/28, Init: 12*

OOC: Will Save (1d20+7=22). Add +3 to save if a spell or spell-like effect. Mettle ability negates a lesser effect on a successful will save.

The strange transformation of the creature draws raised eyebrows, but the former soldier takes it in stride. In fact she almost smiles. _They aren't people - so it's okay to kill them!_

She pulls her falchion free and maneuvers forward, lashing out with a vicious upward slash with the heavy blade at one of them. She lets the blade rest against her shoulder as she completes the attack, planting her feet with disciplined confidence.

Attack Roll (Power Attack +2) (1d20+5=24) - Critical Threat
Damage (Power Attack +2) (2d4+7=13) 

Critical Confirm: (Power Attack +2) (1d20+5=10) 
Critical Damage (if applicable) (Power Attack +2) (2d4+7=12)


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Dec 18, 2007)

OOC: Will Save (1d20+5=10)

If she is still able to after probably failing that Will save, Roxanne attacks: Attack on opponent if possible (1d20+5=16, 1d8+3=11)


----------



## kinem (Dec 19, 2007)

"Damn it!" _How can I fight these monsters?  I am not even well equpped for battle.  I was just grabbing a snack here!_

ooc: Will save = 11

If still able to act, Herb will concentrate on defending himself, hoping the others can deal with the monsters.  (ooc: Full defense, AC 16)


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 20, 2007)

Caramip eyes the creatures with trepidation and hurridly directs her bookcase to get between her and them.  It lumbers over to do her bidding, shedding books as it goes, blocking access to the diminuative gnome.

"We're really more trouble than we're worth!  I rather think you need to leave now!" she says in a clear and loud voice.


----------



## A Crazy Fool (Dec 22, 2007)

Jenna:

Your falchion catches the strange monstrosity in the ribs. Your strike seems leaves a deep cut, but it doesn't bleed. Instead blueish vapor seems to hiss from the wound. You can tell that the creature's skin is considerably tougher than ordinary human skin. (Hit, no crit)

The creature facing you lunges foward with an arm blade. It's attack is clumsy, and doesn't even reach you. (rolled a natural 1) 

You may take an attack of oportunity against the creature or try to sunder the arm blade in reation to the critical failure.  


Roxanne:

The creature you attack paries your swing with the scythe-like blade on it's hand, the metal handle of your mace is scratched from the impact. The creature follows up on its sucess with a slahs to your weapon-arm, it causes a painful, but not debilitating wound. (roll: 15+8: 23, 7 damage)


Herb:

The creature lunges foward, recklessly attacking you with both arm blades. (attack: 12+8-2+2, roll 2: 5+8-2+2) You twist out of the way of one arm blade, but step clumsily into annother, taking a nasty hit to the shoulder (10 damage)


Caramip:

The few books falling on them don't seem to hinder the enemies in the least.


All:

Jarru draws a wand from his belt. Two crackling bolts of force streak from it, inpacting the enemy Jenna has already hit in the chest. (3+1, 4+1, 9 damage). This creature seems badly weakened and is giving off even more blueish vapor through it's wounds.


----------



## PhoenixAsh (Dec 23, 2007)

*Jenna, Human Hexblade HP: 28/28, Init: 12*

Jenna has no doubt that her curse was effective, seeing the clumsy attack of the creature - leaving it very much open to another strike. She dearly wishes that she could impact the luck of her companions as well, and she cringes as she hears each of the other monsters hit with their arm blades.

The distraction is enough to steal her focus, and a pair of heavy swings with her falchion are poorly aimed at her vulnerable foe.

OOC:
Attack of Opportunity for critical failure: AOO (1d20+5=11)

Attack Roll for next round: Attack Roll (Power Attack +2) (1d20+5=8)


----------



## kinem (Dec 23, 2007)

Herb does not want to appear to be a coward in the eyes of his new acquaintances, but he doesn't see any other choice but to withdraw and hope the others can handle the monsters.

"I'm not equipped for this.  I can not help here."

He carefully withdraws, attempting to vanish behind an aisle wall of bookcases.


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Dec 24, 2007)

*Roxanne, F Hum Soulknife 3 (AC: 20, HP: 18/25, PP: 2/2)*

"Uhhh!" Roxanne grunts as she is slashed with the arm blade. Fighting back, she swings hard again but the weight of the weapon again throws off her aim. Missing badly, she curses. _'My secret is only good if I'm still alive! If that thing hits me again, I may just have to start using my real weapon...'_ she tells herself mentally.

Roxanne attack at creature (1d20+5=10, 1d8+3=7)


----------



## A Crazy Fool (Dec 26, 2007)

The strange enemies seem to compose thier defenses and deflect the attacks directed towards them. They catch blades and swing them aside with ease. 

Jarru steps back and blasts the already wounded enemy with his wand a second time (1+1, 3+1, 6 total). It starts to spew even more vapor from it's wounds, it's skin peels of and disintegrates into the same blue vapor. 



Herb:
You carefully back away from the enemy two enemies nearest to you. They move to attack you, but seem to decide that you are already too far gone to hit.


Jenna:

the creature takes a more agressive approach this time, lunging foward with both arm blades You parry one, and the other screeches on your chainmail. Sparks fly, but you are unhurt. (2+8-2 = 6, 8+8-2 = 14)


Roxanne:

you escape the atention of the creature for the moment. It lashes out at the book animated case in retaliation for the indignity of a heavy tome tome to the head. (2+8=10, 4+8=12)The books stop the blade before it can do any real damage. The creature withdraws it's blade and flicks the impaled books onto the ground.


----------



## PhoenixAsh (Dec 26, 2007)

*Jenna, Human Hexblade HP: 28/28, Init: 12*

Jenna batters aside one armblade and twists to deflect the strength of the impact from the second. She flinches at the screech of the blade across her armor, but is relieved to find that it holds.

_Just you and Roxanne holding the line now Jenna. Those magic bolts are doing a good number on this one. If I can just get a clean hit I bet I can knock it down. Gotta do it, Roxanne's already hurt!_

She pivots and brings her blade back around, but completely misjudges the angle and her positioning and her strike is awkward in the extreme, easily missing her foe even if he just stands stock still. *Stupid!*

OOC: Attack Roll (Power Attack +1) (1d20+6=7) - Natural One


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Dec 26, 2007)

"To the hells with this..." Roxanne mutters as she drops her morningstar to the ground. Speaking in a low tone, she mumbles her pretend words of power... "Shoggoth...Veritas...Necrotaur!" and then wills her mindblade into existance in her right hand. Glowing purple and pulsing with energy, Roxanne releases her held reserves of mental energy to add to its core and increase its damage. With a groan of exhertion, she thrusts her blade forward in hopes of destroying one of the creatures quickly. All her efforts go for naught though as her strike misses its target completely...

Mindblade attack w/Psychic Strike and Psionic Weapon (1d20+6=8, 3d6+3+1d8=23)


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 30, 2007)

Caramip looks terribly affronted at the scything creatures' attack on her new companions, as well as their complete disregard for her words, the group's safety, natural law, and a few other things.

"Teach them a lesson, I rather think.  You'd best be leaving, as you'll find us more trouble than you or I am worth!" she cries indignantly.  The bookcase lumbers forward to attempt to slam into one of the black creatures, it's heavy sides ready to raise a nasty bruise.

OOC: [sblock] Caramip's bookcase attack (1d20+1, 1d4=[19, 1], [1])  I believe, if I'm reading this right, I hit a 19 for a total of 1 point of damage.[/sblock]


----------



## A Crazy Fool (Jan 3, 2008)

The remaining two creatures deflect the two blades and the one struck by the bookcase seems unharmed by the attack. One of the creatures tries to step through the gap Herb has created by fleeing in order to attack Jarru (provokes an AoO from Jenna and Roxanne). The other lunges aggressively foward at Jenna with one blade, while keeping the other ready to parry a blade. Jenna knocks it's overly ambitious attack aside (8-3+2+8=15)

Jarru replaces his wand and withdraws annother from his belt pouch.


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Jan 4, 2008)

"Frak!" Roxanne curses while swinging at the creature as it passes by her...
AoO at creature (1d20 6=16, 1d6 3=7)


----------



## kinem (Jan 4, 2008)

Herb continues deeper into the bookstore.  Hooking his sap back in place, he looks for something that would make a more effective weapon.  He also scopes out good hiding places, and will try the back door.


----------



## PhoenixAsh (Jan 4, 2008)

*Jenna, Human Hexblade HP: 28/28, Init: 12*

Jenna batters back the attack on her, turning her blade on the creature attempting to get past as it leaves itself open by running past her.

OOC:
AOO (Power Attack +1) (1d20+6=24) - Critical Threat
AOO Damage (Power Attack +1) (2d4+5=13)

AOO Critical Confirm (PA +1) (1d20+6=7) - Natural 1, confirm failed

As she does so, she can't help but notice Roxanne's new weapon as she attacks the creature from the opposite side. "Your a knifer!" she blurts out. She recognizes the weapon from her military days, in her operations against Keraj.

There is no time for further words, however, as she concentrates on finishing off her badly wounded opponent. The shop owner is certainly going to need help if the gray-skinned creature makes it through to him!

OOC:
Attack Roll (Power Attack +1) (1d20+6=25)  - Critical Threat
Damage (PA+1) (2d4+5=9)

Critical Confirm (PA+1) (1d20+6=23) 
Critical Damage (PA+1) (2d4+5=10)


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Jan 14, 2008)

OOC: *BUMP* to try and ressurect this game... been 10 days since the last post.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 15, 2008)

Caramip quickly directs her bookcase to go between Jarru and the attackers.

[sblock]bookcase attack (1d20+1, 1d4=[6, 1], [2]) [/sblock]

And then shakes one hand and hurls a shard of ice at one of the attacking stony foes that was running towards Jarru!

[sblock]Ice knife attack and damage. Creature must also make Fort save of 15 or lose 2 Dex. (1d20+6, 2d8=[18, 6], [4, 1] or hit a 24 for 5 cold damage) If she misses the creature, the knife explodes in a 10 ft. radius burst (use the Missing with a Thrown Weapon chart on pg. 158 of the PHB to determine where it hit) and deals 1d8 points of cold damage to all within area, Reflex for half.[/sblock]


----------

